# I'm Switching To ENGL (Zim Blasphemy Content!)



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

This feels so strange since I'm still madly in love with the Pittbulls, but after spending some time recently with the ENGL Fireball 100 I have no choice but to make the switch. Numerous sick amps have fought valiantly to overtake its throne previously and failed, but the FB100 is the new king! I will be selling my CLX in the classifieds shortly. I'd love to keep both but I am not a collector, I only keep what I can use live.

I've enjoyed every moment with my Pittbull UL/CLX over the last 5 years or so, and I'm still a huge fan (and dealer) but ENGL _really_ got this amp fucking right. They should discontinue the original Fireball because it can't come close to this (I owned that for a while too). I love the Invader 100 as well and while I can afford to buy that instead, but I actually prefer the sound of the Fireball 100. The most brutal, responsive, tight amp I've ever played! 

I'm super excited about this but also a little somber. I'll have to prepare a Pittbull tribute video montage accompanied with a string orchestra soon 

Also thinking about putting together a live-in case with rack for this. Any thoughts on this front? I was thinking of getting something like this. I also have to decide what cab to use. My Fryette Fat Bottom 4x12 sounds godly with this, but then again the ENGL one sounds great too and obviously looks cooler with the head. Decisions...

Anyways I'm pumped up about this and couldn't help but share the news with you. None of this has anything to do with business, I'm still a huge Fryette fan and am proud to be one of their best dealers still, but I have to do whats in the best interest of my band! I've never played an amp that delivered the kinds of tones and responsiveness that the Fireball 100 does. It blew everyone in my band away (and they're used to me bringing Diezels and other crazy amps at random). My other guitarist probably will be getting one soon, although his Fryette Deliverance 120 sounds great in our live mix so who knows!

Feel free to offer your support, tell me I'm crazy, ask detailed questions about the amp (the youtube clips of this amp are a fucking disgrace), laugh at the irony of this given how much I hated the ENGLs I owned previously, etc. Also, in the interest of full disclosure I *am* an ENGL dealer, but this is coming from the heart. I am excited to bust this out at my band's CD release show on April 16th!!

Cheers


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you have clips I can listen to? as my broke ass can only dream of playing one someday


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

Empryrean said:


> Do you have clips I can listen to? as my broke ass can only dream of playing one someday



I'll be doing a video demonstration of the amp soon. I'll try my best to do it right. 99% of clips sound like shit so I don't want to post anything that's not accurate. I hope to record with this amp on our forthcoming full-length CD (we're wrapping up our EP now). 

I'm sure you can own one someday dude, it's one of their cheapest amps at $1699. That's still a lot of money, but that's less than your average Recto


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 28, 2010)

^ Yes recto prices destroy my jeans as well..

Can't wait for the vid Nick! I'm glad your posts are always so informative


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

Empryrean said:


> ^ Yes recto prices destroy my jeans as well..
> 
> Can't wait for the vid Nick! I'm glad your posts are always so informative



I'm sure you'll be able to someday man! I imagine the Fireball 100 will be around for quite some time. IMO it's their best sounding metal amp by a wide margin, it will catch on soon. It's still new 

I just hope the new Powerball II that's coming out next month doesn't show the same kind of improvement over the original or else I'm going to have another tough decision on my hands  (I hated the original Powerball though, whereas I thought the original Fireball was at least decent).


----------



## Cadavuh (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats sick dude! I loved that amp the second I tried it. It really gave me the clarity, tightness, and mid punch I wanted with a really cool voicing to it. Also ive heard that live-in head+rack cases are a real bitch to move around and arent worth it but then again ive never owned one myself so who knows...


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 28, 2010)

As an engl fireball and vht pittbull cl owner I will put my hand in and say that engl > vht. Not that they both dont have things that they are both really good at. To my ears, the engl just comes out a lot clearer and better. I own a fireball 60 and I think it is amazing, but i will soon be switching over to the 100 (still like the 60 better than the vht though).


----------



## loktide (Feb 28, 2010)

wow, i would have never seen this coming

so what about the powerball 2? have you got to compare it to the FB100?

i'm also absolutely anxious to try the FB100 out


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

loktide said:


> wow, i would have never seen this coming
> 
> so what about the powerball 2? have you got to compare it to the FB100?
> 
> i'm also absolutely anxious to try the FB100 out



The Powerball II isn't released yet bro. It's coming out in mid-March. I didn't like the original Powerball so I'm going in with low expectations. I do have one on order so I'll let you guys know as soon as they're released to the public!



Cadavuh said:


> Thats sick dude! I loved that amp the second I tried it. It really gave me the clarity, tightness, and mid punch I wanted with a really cool voicing to it. Also ive heard that live-in head+rack cases are a real bitch to move around and arent worth it but then again ive never owned one myself so who knows...



Well it will have casters. I'm sure it'll heavy but 2 people should handle it. I can't imagine it being much worse than my bass player's 8x10 rig we lug around to gigs. I just want to have everything 'pre-wired' so setup times at shows can be super-quick. Also it would provide protection during transportation and look cool on stage 



poopyalligator said:


> As an engl fireball and vht pittbull cl owner I will put my hand in and say that engl > vht. Not that they both dont have things that they are both really good at. To my ears, the engl just comes out a lot clearer and better. I own a fireball 60 and I think it is amazing, but i will soon be switching over to the 100 (still like the 60 better than the vht though).



I highly recommend losing the 60 for the 100, you'll love it. 

When I first got my Ultra-Lead I still had the Fireball 60. It was a joke how much it got smoked in an A/B comparison. The FB100 is a COMPLETELY different animal. Which CL do you have? The UL/CLX > CL IMO.


----------



## Cadavuh (Feb 28, 2010)

How do the Fryette and ENGL cabs compare with this head?


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 28, 2010)

(sniff) nick, i'm so proud (sniff)

seriously though, this is an amazing testament to the power that this amp has and what it can offer, all the words i've been going on and on about for his amp can't compare to this

NICK, the VHT man himself is going to Replace the mack daddy of VHT goodness (which i owned once also) and going for the low end ENGL.

this inspired me also to just say fuck it and go out and buy one

and IF me ranting about how effing amazing it is and NICK switching over is not proof enough, get yer ass to an ENGL dealer no matter how near or far and try one out


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 28, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I highly recommend losing the 60 for the 100, you'll love it.
> 
> When I first got my Ultra-Lead I still had the Fireball 60. It was a joke how much it got smoked in an A/B comparison. The FB100 is a COMPLETELY different animal. Which CL do you have? The UL/CLX > CL IMO.



I have owned a cl50 and a clx100. Both of them were great amps. I guess i just never bonded with them as much as the engl. The engl just sounds perfect for the type of music that i play.


----------



## loktide (Feb 28, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> Replace the mack daddy of VHT goodness (which i owned once also) and going for the low end ENGL.



_low_ end ENGL? the fireball is built as well as all the savage, powerball, invader and SE. it's a simple amp without too many bells and whistles like a 6505), hence the price tag.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

Cadavuh said:


> How do the Fryette and ENGL cabs compare with this head?



The Fryette cab has much tighter bass response and incredible dispersion. Very punchy and clear. The ENGL 4x12 sounds great too and is easily the best V30 cab I've ever heard. These amps are so tight and smooth that it helps mask the qualities of V30s I dislike. 

Honestly I haven't had a chance to try the ENGL cab at rehearsals though (the only true test for me), so I'll wait to make a definitive statement. I'd be shocked if I liked it more than the FatBottom cab though. That's my favorite cabinet of all-time. If it's a tie I'll get the ENGL for cosmetic reasons; the ENGL cabs look amazing (especially the new ones with the black grille).



Sepultorture said:


> (sniff) nick, i'm so proud (sniff)
> 
> seriously though, this is an amazing testament to the power that this amp has and what it can offer, all the words i've been going on and on about for his amp can't compare to this
> 
> ...



Thanks man. You speak the truth! I'd recommend these to anyone. I'll be keeping these in stock at all times. Everyone who has tried it so far has flipped out!



loktide said:


> _low_ end ENGL? the fireball is built as well as all the savage, powerball, invader and SE. it's a simple amp without too many bells and whistles like a 6505), hence the price tag.



He just meant 'low-end' in terms of pirincing. The Fireball 100 is top notch.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 28, 2010)

You make me want to try an ENGL so bad. I wonder how it compares to the Savage as far as sound cause from vids the Savage rules as do pretty much all ENGLs.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> You make me want to try an ENGL so bad. I wonder how it compares to the Savage as far as sound cause from vids the Savage rules as do pretty much all ENGLs.



It's a lot meaner sounding than the Savage. A lot tighter also. The mid voicing is much more to my liking as well; it has that really brutal 'growl' I require from an amp. The FB100 is a bit darker and has more headroom I think than the Savage. The Savage is cool also but it's a bit more 'tame' in comparison.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 28, 2010)

Zim..not you too. I swear this is like some horror movie where everyone in the town gets turned into zombies. I feel like I'm the only one left. I'm scared...what if I end up with one to? Oh god..someone hold me


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Zim..not you too. I swear this is like some horror movie where everyone in the town gets turned into zombies. I feel like I'm the only one left. I'm scared...what if I end up with one to? Oh god..someone hold me




Sorry man! I don't know what to tell you, ENGL listened to the customer feedback on the FB60 and made the FB100 a million times better. I was so content with my rig and when I brought the amp down to our practice space I was almost hoping it would get 'exposed' so I wouldn't have to make a hard decision, but it really blew everything away. If it makes you feel better, I still hate the Powerball haha (although the PB2 might change that...)

What I love about the Fireball is that it's so insanely tight and focused, yet doesn't play stiff or sound dry. In fact, it has a massive low-end and plenty of juicy qualities to it. It somehow sounds organic, not processed cardboard and bright like other ENGLs I owned. The amp is very unforgiving in terms of how crystal clear the note definition is, yet it's forgiving in terms of how easy it is to play. It really rewards you for playing cleanly. Crazy technical riffage on the low strings sound better than I've ever experienced, so clear and punchy!

I'm in love with this amp. I haven't been able to stop talking about it for a week now. I played the Invader 100 again last night at my store and that thing is a work of art in its own right, but I like the way the Fireball 100 is voiced SOOO much!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 28, 2010)

So it's more low mid oriented right? I've been looking for a second amp and to be honest I was very impressed with what I've heard from the Fireball 100 so far. I have my eyes set on a 6505+ but it could change.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So it's more low mid oriented right? I've been looking for a second amp and to be honest I was very impressed with what I've heard from the Fireball 100 so far. I have my eyes set on a 6505+ but it could change.



It's more low-mid oriented than the FB60 yes, but it has plenty of mids across the spectrum. The mids are really aggressive but also smooth at the same time. The problem with the FB60 is that it had a very annoying quacky/honky midrange. The amp was very thin for leads as well relative to rhythm. It also lacked headroom so it had a very 'choked' sound to it at band levels. The FB100 sounds thicker, heavier, smoother, clearer, yet has all the brutality in the mids one could ever need. The bass response is thunderous yet it does not adversely affect the rest of the frequencies when turned up (within reason).

It's important to note, with the 'mid-boost' activated it shifts to a more high-mid sound, so you really can have any sound you want. Personally I keep that off, set the mids to 12 o'clock (where almost all the controls sound best on this amp IMO) and then kick the mid-boost on for leads. It's subtle enough where it doesn't completely alter the tone, but it definitely acts as a nice lead boost. I like the way it sounds in the band mix better than what I was doing with my VHT (simple volume boost for leads).

Forget the 6505 man. Save up for one of these if you can, you won't regret it. Buy one used for all I care. I get that tone is subjective and 6505s are cool, but it's my opinion that it can't hold a candle to this amp. I think 5150 fans would _love _the FB100. It has the elements which make a good 5150 so appealing, but offers so much more.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 28, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> It's more low-mid oriented than the FB60 yes, but it has plenty of mids across the spectrum. The mids are really aggressive but also smooth at the same time. The problem with the FB60 is that it had a very annoying quacky/honky midrange. The amp was very thin for leads as well relative to rhythm. It also lacked headroom so it had a very 'choked' sound to it at band levels. The FB100 sounds thicker, heavier, smoother, clearer, yet has all the brutality in the mids one could ever need.
> 
> It's important to note, with the 'mid-boost' activated it shifts to a more high-mid sound, so you really can have any sound you want. Personally I keep that off, set the mids to 12 o'clock (where almost all the controls sound best on this amp IMO) and then kick the mid-boost on for leads. It's subtle enough where it doesn't completely alter the tone, but it definitely acts as a nice lead boost. I like the way it sounds in the band mix better than what I was doing with my VHT (simple volume boost for leads).
> 
> Forget the 6505 man. Save up for one of these, you won't regret it. Buy one used for all I care. I get that tone is subjective and 6505s are cool, but it's my opinion that it can't hold a candle to this amp. I think 5150 fans would love the FB100. It has the elements which make a good 5150 appealing, but does so much more.



 I hate you...if I end up with an ENGL I'm suing the shit out of you..or throwing a curse or something. I have a reputation goddamnit

Oh..one more thing I forgot to ask..you knew it was coming







Can you put KT88s in it?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I hate you...if I end up with an ENGL I'm suing the shit out of you..or throwing a curse or something. I have a reputation goddamnit
> 
> Oh..one more thing I forgot to ask..you knew it was coming
> 
> ...



Sure you can but I see zero benefit to putting KT88s in this. This amp already has a massive amount of low-end punch and infinite headroom, qualities KT88s are known for. I'm really impressed by the stock 6L6 tubes, whatever they are (they just say 'ENGL' on them). I'm sure some JJ 6L6GCs would be even better. 

It's been a while since I had a 6L6 amp (I love EL34s and KT88s).


----------



## Apophis (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome news, but I think we all need EXTRA QUALITY SOUND/VIS CLIPS ASAP  PLEASE


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes..clips!

And I don't think the Powerball 2 will be what everyone expects. Engl doesn't mention any revoicing to the amp, just new features so I think it'll be the same tone, just with more features. I definitely have the Pball100 on my radar. It'd be nice having an amp with limited knobs and infinite tone.

Zim I have to congratulate you. You've done what NO ONE has EVER done before. You've made me seriously consider owning an Engl and as an avid Engl hater (some would say to an extreme extent) it's hurting me to think I may end up eating my words. When I get the cash, I'm buying one from you and no one else.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

Apophis said:


> Awesome news, but I think we all need EXTRA QUALITY SOUND/VIS CLIPS ASAP  PLEASE



Will do Bassie!



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yes..clips!
> 
> And I don't think the Powerball 2 will be what everyone expects. Engl doesn't mention any revoicing to the amp, just new features so I think it'll be the same tone, just with more features. I definitely have the Pball100 on my radar. It'd be nice having an amp with limited knobs and infinite tone.
> 
> Zim I have to congratulate you. You've done what NO ONE has EVER done before. You've made me seriously consider owning an Engl and as an avid Engl hater (some would say to an extreme extent) it's hurting me to think I may end up eating my words. When I get the cash, I'm buying one from you and no one else.



You could be right about the Powerball II, but we shall see in a few weeks! I'll be honest with you guys like always if I don't care for it. A lot of people love the original Powerball, it just wasn't for me to say the least!

Haha, thanks man I appreciate that. I'm extremely confident if you did that you would not regret it. I think you'd absolutely love it. Of course, if you didn't love it I would accept a return. I would never want you to keep it if you didn't.


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 28, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I'll be doing a video demonstration of the amp soon. I'll try my best to do it right. 99% of clips sound like shit so I don't want to post anything that's not accurate. I hope to record with this amp on our forthcoming full-length CD (we're wrapping up our EP now).
> 
> I'm sure you can own one someday dude, it's one of their cheapest amps at $1699. That's still a lot of money, but that's less than your average Recto


Can't wait to hear the clip! 

I haven't tried the new fireball yet, but from what I've gathered it's supposed to be really awesome, but the few clips I've seen on youtube hasn't been too flattering, so I'm really looking forward to some clippage that does the amp justice.

ENGL makes some really awesome amps (my invader 100 still doesn't cease to amaze me). Enjoy!


----------



## LOUDONE (Feb 28, 2010)

Nick,
Contact Mark at Rock Hard Cases... Rock Hard Cases - Home
His e-mail is [email protected]

He gave me a sweet deal on my double head case... They use rivets versus inside staples... quality stuff!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 28, 2010)

i loved the original fireball, but found some problems with it, and the new fireballs seem to have adressed all the issues i had with it, so yeah i can imagine it being a really insane metal amp! when it comes to purely metal tones with a raw and organic growly sound, then the fireball is king. somehow it also does it while being really tight and djenty even. magic!

it handles brutally low tunings with ease too, that´s a really cool feature.

as for cabs, i´d say stick with the one that you like better sound-wise. i´m guessing that´s the fryette. that´s the one i´d get too. i played the original one through an orange cab, and it sounded great, but the high end was too much with that amp. you really had to tame it. turning it way up helped, since the poweramps grilled it out, and then turning the presence way down would help too, but the high end presence of the cab would still be there. having a not-so-harsh cab would certainly bring it into awesome territory!


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 28, 2010)

i found a used one for sale in toronto, brand spanking new and in mint condition, i hope the guy replies cus I WILL buy it

there is definitely no argument on how tight this thing plays, i can say right now, if you play death metal, YOU WILL LOVE IT. you can go from Djent to Chug on this bastard and not even have to add or touch the gate on the back of the amp.

the Knobs on this bastard i found were very responsive, there wasn't really a FINDING THE TONE phase at all, just sweeping through the different colours and stoping at what suits you best.

i left the gain and presence at Noon, and EQ-ed to taste, still undecided on keeping the mid boost engaged, or even the BOTTOM botton, although it is fun to add in and see which suits the live playing situation the best. this amp is so simple yet it's voicing and responsiveness have shocked me. it really is a very tight and punchy amp.

i also find the BKP C-Pig also suits this amp PERFECTLY, and i doubt Nick will Disagree.

only thing we would definitely disagree on is the XXL cab, i tried the Engl Pro cabs loaded with V30's or V60's and they were alright until i tried the XXL cab, and i will say this, i find extra sized cabs to normally be way to bassy/boomy sounding and it makes for a wall of mud if you ask me. the XXL cab though i found gave this really well defined low end character, i don't even have the time of day for the V60 loaded cab, it sucked, horribly, do not like it. the V30 PRO cab though is tight and still well defined, but this whole other world opened up when i A/B-ed it with the XXL cab.

seriously Nick, next XXL that comes through your doors, try it out, me thinks you might like it.


P.S. Just got a reply from the guy in Mississauga, he does indeed still have the FB100 and an Engl Z-4 footswitch with it and willing to part with it all for $1800


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2010)

You should do the goodbye video with "I've Had The Time Of My Life" from Dirty Dancing in the background.


----------



## Deadseen (Feb 28, 2010)

This is going to sound like blasphemy to some of you, but the best result I've gotten out of an engl was with a Randall cab. It sounded so much better then the other peavy, orange, Marshall and engl cabs they had in the store.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 28, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh god..someone hold me


----------



## budda (Feb 28, 2010)

Shared EQ? AND you can get an ideal clean and driven tone out of it? Interesting.

Brand loyalty is fun and all, I'm glad you found something to best suit your needs.

I look forward to hearing recordings with it


----------



## biggness (Feb 28, 2010)

So this awesomeness is achieved with guitar > cable > amp only? No boost?


And this Engl cab you speak of, is it the XXL? If so, take out back insurance. Those things weigh 14 tons.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 28, 2010)

biggness said:


> So this awesomeness is achieved with guitar > cable > amp only? No boost?
> 
> 
> And this Engl cab you speak of, is it the XXL? If so, take out back insurance. Those things weigh 14 tons.



nah the one Nick is using is the regular Pro V30 cab

and yes this amp is that good that you don't even need a boost, it delivers it all in one shot, no need to even change the tubes, as it sounds fucking GODLIKE with just the stock tubes


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 28, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Sure you can but I see zero benefit to putting KT88s in this. This amp already has a massive amount of low-end punch and infinite headroom, qualities KT88s are known for. I'm really impressed by the stock 6L6 tubes, whatever they are (they just say 'ENGL' on them). I'm sure some JJ 6L6GCs would be even better.
> 
> It's been a while since I had a 6L6 amp (I love EL34s and KT88s).



I think the stock tubes are electro harmonix. They sound pretty damn good with the amp. Im not sure if i even want to change brands. Plus mine have lasted forever.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 28, 2010)

poopyalligator said:


> I think the stock tubes are electro harmonix. They sound pretty damn good with the amp. Im not sure if i even want to change brands. Plus mine have lasted forever.



wouldn't change em either

i like this AMP so much as is that i'd never Mod it, change the brand of tubes or even bother boosting it, it's EXACTLY what i want in an amp

only qualm is no separate EQ for the cleans, but i am mostly a metal head so i guess i can do with a shared EQ


----------



## budda (Feb 28, 2010)

Plexis are single EQ, not metal-head oriented 

scott, when you get yours, come to londontown for some ENGL/mesa/axe-fx jammage


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 28, 2010)

budda said:


> Plexis are single EQ, not metal-head oriented
> 
> scott, when you get yours, come to londontown for some ENGL/mesa/axe-fx jammage



done deals mate


----------



## iff (Feb 28, 2010)

Damn, Nick. You've always been so adamant on using VHTs...this makes me want an FB100 so bad. The only thing keeping me from going out on a hunt for one this second is ENGL's North American customer service and their build quality...

Could you take a few shots of the inside?  I don't mean to rain on your parade, but I don't want to pay ~$2000 for an amp only to have half of the components hot-glued...






^^ENGL Blackmore


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 28, 2010)

How is ENGLs build quality really? What other brands would you compare them to? I didn't know they were considered poor. :/

I have heard about poor customer service in North America, though, and I think that has colored the minds of many people to believe that "the brand sucks". I highly doubt engls break down more often than most other amps, but when they do you hear much more about it because there is hardly any good repair centers to find, and as a result a lot of anger and "hate" starts to grow. You can find several threads about Peaveys breaking down, but it's not a problem because repair centers are easy to come across. 

My local tech and gear dealer (in Norway) sells shitloads of amps (many of them ENGLs), and he says the brands that are returned for service most often are Fenders, Mesas and Marshalls (his words). For instance, my old Mesa f-30 had to be serviced twice in just over a year...


----------



## klutvott (Feb 28, 2010)

guitar4tw said:


> How is ENGLs build quality really? What other brands would you compare them to? I didn't know they were considered poor. :/


When i bought my invader i first bought a invader 150 which broke down after two weeks. Then i got a new one that didn't work properly right out of the box. I haven't had any problems with the invader 100 i own right now. Based on my experiences i would say the build quality sucks.


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 28, 2010)

klutvott said:


> When i bought my invader i first bought a invader 150 which broke down after two weeks. Then i got a new one that didn't work properly right out of the box. I haven't had any problems with the invader 100 i own right now. Based on my experiences i would say the build quality sucks.



But based on that kind of experience I could draw the same conclusion about Mesas build quality. My f-30 had some voltage problems that caused the tubes to fail twice... But Mesa doesn't suck - this stuff can happen to all amps, I think.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 28, 2010)

^ I think it's all relative to how far they have to travel and how easy servicing/repair is. Over here in the UK, I've had a shit ton of problems with Peavey gear, and Randall have, or at least had, a bad rep. for reliability, as did/do Line 6, for example, whereas ENGL and Marshall and Laney are often touted as being indestructible.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 28, 2010)

It's not blasphemy dude, you found something that is closer to the notorious "tone in your head", it's a good thing. I love finding a new amp that can get awesome tones I never imagined possible, it's a really cool moment when that happens.

Glad you found something that you're even happier with dude


----------



## noob_pwn (Feb 28, 2010)

hahaha holy shit i never thought i'd see the day!!!!
youre right about the new fireball its pretty damn good but fuck i never thought this would happen.
And i thought you hated V30's nick? would you be using a V60 engl cab or swapping out the V30's for another speaker?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 28, 2010)

I know..you went from hating Engls and V30s to using both. You sold out man


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 28, 2010)

InTheRavensName said:


> ^ I think it's all relative to how far they have to travel and how easy servicing/repair is. Over here in the UK, I've had a shit ton of problems with Peavey gear, and Randall have, or at least had, a bad rep. for reliability, as did/do Line 6, for example, whereas ENGL and Marshall and Laney are often touted as being indestructible.


Yeah, and judging from the talk I had with my tech I'd say ENGLs are well built (that's the feeling I got after our talk, at least). His opinion was that they are pretty solid, and one of the brands he rarely has to work on despite the fact that they sell many of them.

My invader has worked great, at least.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 28, 2010)

I've heard from multiple sources (actual techs and whatnot) that Powerballs and Fireballs aren't very well made for the money they charge. They're a bit of a pain to work on, the company purposely puts out false schematics, and for the money you can definitely get better quality.

That being said, even those who say what I've mentioned don't really say they break too easily or anything and they seem to hold up well, but given the amount of money these things go for they could be better constructed. Maybe the Fireball II fixed this. I hope so seeing as though the GAS has started for one of these.


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 28, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I've heard from multiple sources (actual techs and whatnot) that Powerballs and Fireballs aren't very well made for the money they charge. They're a bit of a pain to work on, the company purposely puts out false schematics, and for the money you can definitely get better quality.
> 
> That being said, even those who say what I've mentioned don't really say they break too easily or anything and they seem to hold up well, but given the amount of money these things go for they could be better constructed. Maybe the Fireball II fixed this. I hope so seeing as though the GAS has started for one of these.



How is the construction of the invader, SE and the other models in that price range compared to the powerball?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 28, 2010)

guitar4tw said:


> How is the construction of the invader, SE and the other models in that price range compared to the powerball?



Don't know. I just heard a lot about the two I mentioned because it's what people were talking about the most since they are the most affordable Engls. I'd hope the higher end ones are built a lot better.


----------



## biggness (Feb 28, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Don't know. I just heard a lot about the two I mentioned because it's what people were talking about the most since they are the most affordable Engls. I'd hope the higher end ones are built a lot better.



IIRC, I have read that the Fireball 60 and anything 'below" it wasn't built as well as the higher end Engl stuff.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 28, 2010)

biggness said:


> IIRC, I have read that the Fireball 60 and anything 'below" it wasn't built as well as the higher end Engl stuff.



That's what I was thinking. I think it's just the lower end stuff. Mind you their build quality doesn't seem to really effect the durability..but when something goes wrong they're pains to work on.


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 28, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's what I was thinking. I think it's just the lower end stuff. Mind you their build quality doesn't seem to really effect the durability..but when something goes wrong they're pains to work on.


Yeah I think that this is the main problem: when something goes wrong, and people have a hard time repairing it. Thats gotta suck.

On another note, I can't wait to hear the clips.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

LOUDONE said:


> Nick,
> Contact Mark at Rock Hard Cases... Rock Hard Cases - Home
> His e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> He gave me a sweet deal on my double head case... They use rivets versus inside staples... quality stuff!



I'll look into that, thank you Bruce!



MF_Kitten said:


> i loved the original fireball, but found some problems with it, and the new fireballs seem to have adressed all the issues i had with it, so yeah i can imagine it being a really insane metal amp! when it comes to purely metal tones with a raw and organic growly sound, then the fireball is king. somehow it also does it while being really tight and djenty even. magic!
> 
> it handles brutally low tunings with ease too, that´s a really cool feature.
> 
> as for cabs, i´d say stick with the one that you like better sound-wise. i´m guessing that´s the fryette. that´s the one i´d get too. i played the original one through an orange cab, and it sounded great, but the high end was too much with that amp. you really had to tame it. turning it way up helped, since the poweramps grilled it out, and then turning the presence way down would help too, but the high end presence of the cab would still be there. having a not-so-harsh cab would certainly bring it into awesome territory!



Yeah I owned the original Fireball before switching to VHT and I was not thrilled with it. Had a lot of qualities to it I liked but just as many I hated. The Fireball 100 however is absolutely perfect in every way. I could not be happier!



Sepultorture said:


> i found a used one for sale in toronto, brand spanking new and in mint condition, i hope the guy replies cus I WILL buy it
> 
> there is definitely no argument on how tight this thing plays, i can say right now, if you play death metal, YOU WILL LOVE IT. you can go from Djent to Chug on this bastard and not even have to add or touch the gate on the back of the amp.
> 
> ...



1) $1800 for the FB100 + Z-4 used isn't a very good deal. That's about what they are new.

2) Yep my ceramic Warpig guitar sounds monstrous through this. It sounds amazing with the Rebel Yell and Painkiller as well.

3) I have no desire for an XXL cab. My Fryette FB412 sounds amazing and the ENGL PRO V30 cab sounds great with it also. I like having a standard-sized cabs. I had an oversized Mesa 4x12 for a long time and it was a pain in the ass. The low-end I get out of my Fryette is plenty 

4) In a band mix I like the bass-boost off and the bass turned up a bit. Alone I like turning the bass down and enabling the bass boost. The boost works in a band mix too but I don't want to compete with the bass player. I keep just about all the other settings around 12'clock.

5) The midboost is great for leads. I don't like using it with rhythm, I think it sounds perfect as is.



Rick said:


> You should do the goodbye video with "I've Had The Time Of My Life" from Dirty Dancing in the background.



Haha.



biggness said:


> So this awesomeness is achieved with guitar > cable > amp only? No boost?
> 
> And this Engl cab you speak of, is it the XXL? If so, take out back insurance. Those things weigh 14 tons.



Yeah the amp is one of the only ones I've ever played where I don't think it needs a boost. The effect of having the boost on is very subtle with this amp. It just smooths things out a bit, tightens it up just a tad (not much to tighten up, you know). With hotter pickups I don't think it needs a boost at all. With more medium output pickups like the Rebel Yell in one of my guitars, I felt the boost helped it (the attack was almost too clean without it). 

Standard size cab, but again I'm still using my VHT cab. I was just saying it sounds great through the ENGL cab also. I will be doing more comparisons but I doubt I'll ditch the FatBottom cab, its glorious.



nomop said:


> Damn, Nick. You've always been so adamant on using VHTs...this makes me want an FB100 so bad. The only thing keeping me from going out on a hunt for one this second is ENGL's North American customer service and their build quality...
> 
> Could you take a few shots of the inside?  I don't mean to rain on your parade, but I don't want to pay ~$2000 for an amp only to have half of the components hot-glued..



I've never played a Blackmore, I'm really not concerned about the build quality or reliability of this amp. I never had a problem with my Fireball 60 when I had it and I don't anticipate a problem here as well. I realize ENGLs aren't built to the same quality as a Diezel Herbert or Hughes & Kettner Triamp, but it's still well made and sounds AMAZING. I do not abuse my gear so I don't foresee any problems. 

If there were any problems or if you got one from me and there was an issue, I'd take care of it. I'm a dealer and I have a good relationship with ENGL.



Scar Symmetry said:


> It's not blasphemy dude, you found something that is closer to the notorious "tone in your head", it's a good thing. I love finding a new amp that can get awesome tones I never imagined possible, it's a really cool moment when that happens.
> 
> Glad you found something that you're even happier with dude



Thanks dude. I was only kidding about the 'blasphemy' part. I'm all about whatever sounds best. I've always told people that if I ever found anything I liked more than my Pittbull I'd switch without hesitation, despite my loyalty to them. The problem was nothing I'd pit against it did the job for me until now!

And yep it is a good feeling, getting tones you never imagined possible. Really inspiring 



noob_pwn said:


> hahaha holy shit i never thought i'd see the day!!!!
> youre right about the new fireball its pretty damn good but fuck i never thought this would happen.
> And i thought you hated V30's nick? would you be using a V60 engl cab or swapping out the V30's for another speaker?



I do hate V30s Josh. I'm using my Fryette FB412 slant cab still, but these amps do seem to be voiced with V30s in mind because the ENGL cab I have at the store sounds amazing with both this and the Invader 100.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I know..you went from hating Engls and V30s to using both. You sold out man



Again, still rocking the FatBottom w/ P50Es for now


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 28, 2010)

it is a deal when retail here in Ontario Engl Fireball 100's go for $2150 Canadian before taxes, and that's without a footswitch


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> it is a deal when retail here in Ontario Engl Fireball 100's go for $2150 Canadian before taxes, and that's without a footswitch



Well... then you know what to do... I know a guy


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 28, 2010)

I wouldn't be so hasty to sell off the VHT. I'd wait till after the honeymoon with the FB so the romantic notions can go away etc etc.

I'ma pack rat though so I have trouble getting rid of anything. Especially something that I've been attached to for 5 years.

Though I'm sure your in a situation where if you change your mind you can just get a new one xD


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I wouldn't be so hasty to sell off the VHT. I'd wait till after the honeymoon with the FB so the romantic notions can go away etc etc.
> 
> I'ma pack rat though so I have trouble getting rid of anything. Especially something that I've been attached to for 5 years.
> 
> Though I'm sure your in a situation where if you change your mind you can just get a new one xD



That's good advice, and yeah I'm not in any rush to sell my VHT. I haven't posted it anywhere yet. I'm fully aware of the whole 'honeymoon' concept, but honestly in my position as a shop owner (and a lifelong gearhead) I've played just about everything and know what I like. The Fireball 100 was so stunning that I can't imagine I would all of a sudden sour on it. I played it for a week at my store, then put it through its paces with my band on two occasions, it just keeps getting better and better!

The only thing that perhaps could happen someday is that I'd just miss the VHT sound, in which case I'd just try to get one again but not necessarily to replace the FB100. I love the thing


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice. So what do you like about that over the Invader? I always figured I'd eventually get an Invader or Sig:X based on the flexibility. But how does the tone differ on the FB100?


----------



## biggness (Feb 28, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Nice. So what do you like about that over the Invader? I always figured I'd eventually get an Invader or Sig:X based on the flexibility. But how does the tone differ on the FB100?



yea d00d, tell us about this.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 28, 2010)

Nick, how much are they?

They are like four thousand dollars in New Zealand, retarded.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Nice. So what do you like about that over the Invader? I always figured I'd eventually get an Invader or Sig:X based on the flexibility. But how does the tone differ on the FB100?





biggness said:


> yea d00d, tell us about this.




The Invader is awesome as well. It definitely has _great _high-gain sounds but the FB100 has a different voicing to it I like even more than the Invader. I would be happy owning the Invader also though, sick amp. 

I'll try to put it to you guys like this, the Fireball pretty much has 3 sounds: clean, crunch (clean channel gain cranked), and glorious metal mayhem. The Invader has a TON of sounds and features. All four channels can be dialed in so many different ways and all have their own feel. The Invader is as good as it gets for a versatile rig, but if you're like me and just need one GREAT sound with just enough useful features (lead boost, sweet fx loop, etc) to get by, the Fireball does the job.

I haven't tried the Invader through my Fat Bottom cab yet nor have I played it with my band yet. It's possible that could work out just as well, but I enjoy the simplicity and the huge ferocious tone of the Fireball. 



CrushingAnvil said:


> Nick, how much are they?
> 
> They are like four thousand dollars in New Zealand, retarded.



I sell them for $1699 USD which is about 2500 NZD.


----------



## boltzthrower (Feb 28, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Sure you can but I see zero benefit to putting KT88s in this. This amp already has a massive amount of low-end punch and infinite headroom, qualities KT88s are known for. I'm really impressed by the stock 6L6 tubes, whatever they are (they just say 'ENGL' on them). I'm sure some JJ 6L6GCs would be even better.
> 
> It's been a while since I had a 6L6 amp (I love EL34s and KT88s).



I wish that were true, but I've never heard of an amp that can swap KT88's for 6l6gc's. KT88's require alot more power than 6L6gc's. It's unlikely you'd be able to bias them without some modification to the amp.

Can't wait to hear a clip of the FB100. I request brootalz! TY


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

boltzthrower said:


> I wish that were true, but I've never heard of an amp that can swap KT88's for 6l6gc's. KT88's require alot more power than 6L6gc's. It's unlikely you'd be able to bias them without some modification to the amp.
> 
> Can't wait to hear a clip of the FB100. I request brootalz! TY



The Pittbull UL I had could. The Hughes & Kettners can. Plenty of 6L6 amps can run KT88s or vice versa. That said, again, I see no benefit to KT88s in the Fireball 100.


----------



## James Blood (Mar 1, 2010)

You can safely replace 6L6 tubes with KT66 tubes. The KT66 ist sort of the 6L6 compatible version of the KT88.
Rebias is necessary, as eveeytime you put in new power tubes.

I don't think you can easily put a KT77 in a 6L6 amp though, belongs more to the EL34 family, just as the KT88. In most amps you won't be able to bias them correctly.

Good info on tube replacement can be found here: http://www.tube-town.net/info/doc/tt-tubemap.pdf


----------



## Metalus (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the ENGL family Nick!  

I own an ENGL Savage 120 and couldnt be happier. Ive been curious about trying out the FB100 and the new Powerball as well. Are you planning on having those in stock soon? Im assuming ENGL hasnt released it yet


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 1, 2010)

nomop said:


> Damn, Nick. You've always been so adamant on using VHTs...this makes me want an FB100 so bad. The only thing keeping me from going out on a hunt for one this second is ENGL's North American customer service and their build quality...
> 
> Could you take a few shots of the inside?  I don't mean to rain on your parade, but I don't want to pay ~$2000 for an amp only to have half of the components hot-glued...
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with hot glue. The hot glue is to keep wires from moving around, so they don't shift out of position and pull free, or so it doesn't shift to a position where it will make the amp noisy. It's not like they're using hot glue as solder or anything  All amp manufacturer's do it.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 1, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Zim..not you too. I swear this is like some horror movie where everyone in the town gets turned into zombies. I feel like I'm the only one left. I'm scared...what if I end up with one to? Oh god..someone hold me


I know, we are a dwindling breed... I still have my VHT though, and that's going nowhere, especially after the uber awesome lead sound i got for a band I'm recording out of it...



JJ Rodriguez said:


>


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2010)

the only problems i ever had with the fireball 60 was tubes needing replacement. it could take some terrible abuse too! forgot to plug in a cab and turned it on? that´s okay, it just gives you ominous frying noises from the tubes and stuff, and lights up a little red LED. then when you correct the error, it´s like it never happened.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd kill for an ENGL rig


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 1, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I know, we are a dwindling breed... I still have my VHT though, and *that's going nowhere, especially after the uber awesome lead sound i got* for a band I'm recording out of it...


 
I just got my Sig:X saturday and I must say it's quite a badass. Loud as hell, too. Plus the lead and rhythm sounds definitely suit my playing. Once I get the clean channel's idle hum worked out, I'll be in business.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I know, we are a dwindling breed... I still have my VHT though, and that's going nowhere, especially after the uber awesome lead sound i got for a band I'm recording out of it...



Hell yeah James, keep the good fight going. I'd love to keep my VHT, I haven't soured on it one bit. I just think it would be silly having a $3500 amp as a backup. I'll get another Pittbull someday 



Metalus said:


> Welcome to the ENGL family Nick!
> 
> I own an ENGL Savage 120 and couldnt be happier. Ive been curious about trying out the FB100 and the new Powerball as well. Are you planning on having those in stock soon? Im assuming ENGL hasnt released it yet



Thanks dude. Yes I have a Powerball II on order so when they're released I'll get one of the first pieces. They're telling me it should ship in a couple weeks.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> I just got my Sig:X saturday and I must say it's quite a badass. Loud as hell, too. Plus the lead and rhythm sounds definitely suit my playing. Once I get the clean channel's idle hum worked out, I'll be in business.



Awesome dude, the Sig:X is real cool. I'll send you another preamp tube to kill that hum, definitely should be dead quiet on the clean channel


----------



## guitar4tw (Mar 1, 2010)

How is that video clip coming along? Excuse the nagging, but I'm really looking forward to seing a clip that does the amp justice.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2010)

guitar4tw said:


> How is that video clip coming along? Excuse the nagging, but I'm really looking forward to seing a clip that does the amp justice.



I'll try to record one this weekend for ya.


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the Brotherhood of ENGL!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2010)

ENGLShred7 said:


> Welcome to the Brotherhood of ENGL!



Haha thanks man, how do you like the Invader 150? I always hear its different than the 100 but I've played one.


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Mar 1, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Haha thanks man, how do you like the Invader 150? I always hear its different than the 100 but I've played one.



I've never played the Invader 100 unfortunately. I saw someone in another one of these threads make a valid point, however, that ENGL is always looking to improve upon their amps, so I'd assume since it's newer it's a bit better? I dunno, I'm sure the 100 is amazing as well. As far as the 150, it's phenomenal. Everyone I've ever played with has just stopped playing because they just want to hear it instead. Tight and brutal distortion, sparkling cleans and everything in between, and some crazy midi capabilities even though I have no idea how midi works haha. I couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2010)

ENGLShred7 said:


> I've never played the Invader 100 unfortunately. I saw someone in another one of these threads make a valid point, however, that ENGL is always looking to improve upon their amps, so I'd assume since it's newer it's a bit better? I dunno, I'm sure the 100 is amazing as well. As far as the 150, it's phenomenal. Everyone I've ever played with has just stopped playing because they just want to hear it instead. Tight and brutal distortion, sparkling cleans and everything in between, and some crazy midi capabilities even though I have no idea how midi works haha. I couldn't ask for anything more.



That's great, thanks for sharing. I'm sure I'll get an Invader 150 in the store sooner or later, but I ordered a 100 first since people seemed to suggest it was better. I'm sure the 150 is still badass though.


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 1, 2010)

BLASPHEMY!





Hahaha good stuff Nick!

I hope the 100 is better then the original Fireball.
Didn't really like that one too much.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2010)

Taylor said:


> Hahaha good stuff Nick!
> 
> I hope the 100 is better then the original Fireball.
> Didn't really like that one too much.



Of course it is, that's been well covered  I owned the FB60, this crushes it in every way imaginable. I feel like they should just discontinue the old one, I see no point in it whatsoever.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 1, 2010)

I think i missed something, did you trade your UL for a CL at some point nick? Still, shame, but, sometimes something just comes along that really makes you spunk your pants, so I can understand.

Now. Sell me your fatbottom cab cheaply


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I think i missed something, did you trade your UL for a CL at some point nick? Still, shame, but, sometimes something just comes along that really makes you spunk your pants, so I can understand.
> 
> Now. Sell me your fatbottom cab cheaply



James, I acquired a CLX (not the CL, the one thats even MORE expensive than the UL) as a trade-in from a customer wanting a Diezel. I became so smitten with it that I didn't bother putting it up for sale. I've been using it live with my band. The original plan was to get a new UL through my dealership but I pre-sold all the units I had on order so I just rolled with the CLX.

I will be putting up the CLX for sale, but I will just keep it if I don't get a good amount for it, as it's a really special amp. It sounds VERY similar to the UL. In fact it sounds much closer to the UL than the 100/CL. It's just not quite as dark as the UL, it's got a bit more crunch and tightness to it. It can be run in Class A mode as well which is cool.

I don't know if I'll be selling my cab, I like it more than ANY v30 cab. I do occasionally get used cabs in stock however, so if you were serious..


----------



## NickB11 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Nick! I think its awesome your digging the Engl so much...one question for ya. What are the lead tones like from the FB100? Can you get some solid lead sounds from it? Every video I have seen seems like its good for tight rhythms but not so good for lead, but then again its youtube, and everyone dials it in different. Thanks man!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2010)

NickBen said:


> Hey Nick! I think its awesome your digging the Engl so much...one question for ya. What are the lead tones like from the FB100? Can you get some solid lead sounds from it? Every video I have seen seems like its good for tight rhythms but not so good for lead, but then again its youtube, and everyone dials it in different. Thanks man!



Hell yeah dude, the FB100 I think excels at leads as much as rhythms, if not more so. That's cool because the FB60's Achilles heal was its thin lead tones. Remarkable lead tones, I was FLYING on this thing, such great responsiveness and clarity. 

I can't stress this enough: 99.9% of vids/clips are worthless.


----------



## Cadavuh (Mar 2, 2010)

Yea FB100 clips/vids online dont do it justice at all


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 2, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I do occasionally get used cabs in stock however, so if you were serious..


Seeing as they are rarer than hens teeth over here, and as new cab costs, wait for it, 1000£ (1500-1600$) I'd say a used one, even with shipping may be worth it.

If you get a used one in let me know, as I would be interested  (especially if it's a slant one, weirdly enough)


----------



## hide (Mar 2, 2010)

Trusting your description it seems they fixed everything I didn't like about the previous version (which was the only Engl I'd have got for myself). I'm really looking forward to trying one out.

I've got one odd question for you: how does the lead channel react to single coils/tapped humbuckers?

When are we getting the "this thread is worthless without clips" emoticon?


----------



## blackrobedone (Mar 2, 2010)

"I just hope that KazE will post an honest review of the VHT one month after he owns it. Someone on this forum will owe him a sincere apology, and it won't be me. How much do you want to bet that he says the Bugera sounded better?

Please, "for the love of God, Montressor" don't talk him into buying the VHT cabinet."

And to think I got neg repped for this post along with some of my many anti-VHT rants. It is a bittersweet victory, but with Zim switching from VHT, it is clear that the final nail is in the coffin of the myth.


----------



## budda (Mar 2, 2010)

Them Pittbull CLX's sound fantastic. Especially when you're running 2 in stereo with delay .

Still dialed them in to sound identical to my JSX though  (I dial in my tone regardless of what the amp is).

I'd like to try an ENGL that's NOT whatever Art had at his place


----------



## hide (Mar 2, 2010)

blackrobedone said:


> And to think I got neg repped for this post along with some of my many anti-VHT rants. It is a bittersweet victory, but with Zim switching from VHT, it is clear that the final nail is in the coffin of the myth.



I missed the point where he said he wasn't satisfied with his vht


----------



## biggness (Mar 2, 2010)

blackrobedone said:


> "I just hope that KazE will post an honest review of the VHT one month after he owns it. Someone on this forum will owe him a sincere apology, and it won't be me. How much do you want to bet that he says the Bugera sounded better?
> 
> Please, "for the love of God, Montressor" don't talk him into buying the VHT cabinet."
> 
> And to think I got neg repped for this post along with some of my many anti-VHT rants. It is a bittersweet victory, but with Zim switching from VHT, it is clear that the final nail is in the coffin of the myth.




The FB100 was not out during your stretch of anti-VHT rants...


----------



## hide (Mar 2, 2010)

budda said:


> Them Pittbull CLX's sound fantastic.* Especially when you're running 2 in stereo with delay .*



You teasing mf


----------



## CentaurPorn (Mar 2, 2010)

So I am still going with that the UL is the most amazing head I have ever played. I gotta try the fireball 100 someday but I doubt it would be versatile enough for me..hence me switching to the axe for a bit. I will probably end up with another UL or CLX in the future.





blackrobedone said:


> "I just hope that KazE will post an honest review of the VHT one month after he owns it. Someone on this forum will owe him a sincere apology, and it won't be me. How much do you want to bet that he says the Bugera sounded better?
> 
> Please, "for the love of God, Montressor" don't talk him into buying the VHT cabinet."
> 
> And to think I got neg repped for this post along with some of my many anti-VHT rants. It is a bittersweet victory, but with Zim switching from VHT, it is clear that the final nail is in the coffin of the myth.






I think I remember you saying it was not a good Metal amp or something along those lines.

The Guy I sold it to has had more high gain high end amps than I can count.

His email after plugging straight in for the first time.

"
OOHHHH MAAANNN!

ITs fucking insane, non sense.

ITs really the perfect amp. It sounds so huge so tight the gain is so clear and usable. I tought my sig x was sounding not so bad for high gain but damn not comparable at all. I tought it would be a better deliverance but its even 2x mroe agressive than my deliverance lol Enough gain to power up a house lol. 

Im in love with her now, the giri ls gonna be jealous lol

I cant beleive people boost that amp, ill try it prolly one day or the other but faaaucck no need i think haha."



I just wanted to share.


----------



## Rogueleader (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome to the family!

I've had a blackmore and now the e530 and I can honestly say that I don't think I'll ever go back to another brand for (pre)amps. 

Have you tried out all of engl's pre/poweramp offerings? Which on do you like best?

Any news from engl on new/updated rack gear? I love my e530 but I'm always interested in exploring new horizons.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 2, 2010)

blackrobedone said:


> "I just hope that KazE will post an honest review of the VHT one month after he owns it. Someone on this forum will owe him a sincere apology, and it won't be me. How much do you want to bet that he says the Bugera sounded better?
> 
> Please, "for the love of God, Montressor" don't talk him into buying the VHT cabinet."
> 
> And to think I got neg repped for this post along with some of my many anti-VHT rants. It is a bittersweet victory, but with Zim switching from VHT, it is clear that the final nail is in the coffin of the myth.



There's no VHT myth  He said himself he still loves the shit out of VHT and would keep it if it wouldn't be an extremely expensive backup amp 

The UL is still my favorite head that I've tried, and while I haven't had a chance to try Engl's, every one I've heard in person (bands using them at shows) must have been set up like shit because they sounded fizzy and like garbage, and that includes an Invader. I equate that more to a shitty setup though than a shitty amp.

I'll be taking a trip down to the Axe Palace this weekend so I'll get to try some out finally.

Since I'm a rack guy now I doubt I'd buy any Engl stuff anyways, since the SE pre-amp is supremely expensive, and people say the SE is compressed sounding like the Powerball, which I doubt I'd be into.


----------



## Rogueleader (Mar 2, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> There's no VHT myth  He said himself he still loves the shit out of VHT and would keep it if it wouldn't be an extremely expensive backup amp
> 
> The UL is still my favorite head that I've tried, and while I haven't had a chance to try Engl's, every one I've heard in person (bands using them at shows) must have been set up like shit because they sounded fizzy and like garbage, and that includes an Invader. I equate that more to a shitty setup though than a shitty amp.
> 
> ...


 
Try the e530 in my experience its less compressed than other ENGLs. Then again the only other ENGL I've had experience with is the Blackmore which is also supposed to be one of their less compressed amps.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 2, 2010)

Only problem is that the E530 is only 2 channel (with 2 different modes each) but I need at a minimum 3 separate channels, clean, rhythm, and lead. I EQ my rhythm and lead tones vastly differently so shared EQ's are a no no. The only thing I would consider stepping up to is the E570, although the E580 looks mighty tempting, I imagine it costs a fucking truck load of money


----------



## Rogueleader (Mar 2, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Only problem is that the E530 is only 2 channel (with 2 different modes each) but I need at a minimum 3 separate channels, clean, rhythm, and lead. I EQ my rhythm and lead tones vastly differently so shared EQ's are a no no. The only thing I would consider stepping up to is the E570, although the E580 looks mighty tempting, I imagine it costs a fucking truck load of money


2 e530s would be cheaper


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a good point  But then I need to get a MIDI A/B switcher like the Lehle, velcro it in my rack, etc. Would probably still be cheaper though


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 2, 2010)

I also just thought of an even better solution, stick to my VHT pre-amp


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 2, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Seeing as they are rarer than hens teeth over here, and as new cab costs, wait for it, 1000£ (1500-1600$) I'd say a used one, even with shipping may be worth it.
> 
> If you get a used one in let me know, as I would be interested  (especially if it's a slant one, weirdly enough)



Cool James I'll let you know.



hide said:


> Trusting your description it seems they fixed everything I didn't like about the previous version (which was the only Engl I'd have got for myself). I'm really looking forward to trying one out.
> 
> I've got one odd question for you: how does the lead channel react to single coils/tapped humbuckers?
> 
> When are we getting the "this thread is worthless without clips" emoticon?



I haven't tried it with single coils yet. I did try the Flaxwood w/ P90s (which are single coils pretty much) and it sounded GREAT with that.



hide said:


> I missed the point where he said he wasn't satisfied with his vht





biggness said:


> The FB100 was not out during your stretch of anti-VHT rants...





JJ Rodriguez said:


> There's no VHT myth  He said himself he still loves the shit out of VHT and would keep it if it wouldn't be an extremely expensive backup amp
> 
> The UL is still my favorite head that I've tried, and while I haven't had a chance to try Engl's, every one I've heard in person (bands using them at shows) must have been set up like shit because they sounded fizzy and like garbage, and that includes an Invader. I equate that more to a shitty setup though than a shitty amp.
> 
> I'll be taking a trip down to the Axe Palace this weekend so I'll get to try some out finally.



Bingo guys.




blackrobedone said:


> And to think I got neg repped for this post along with some of my many anti-VHT rants. It is a bittersweet victory, but with Zim switching from VHT, it is clear that the final nail is in the coffin of the myth.



Rob, settle down and take your lithum already. 80% of your posts on this forum are randomly bashing VHTs. We get it, your agenda is clear. We know you love your Kranks, enjoy it and move on. Your never-ending anti-VHT crusade is childish dude. You're completely lacking credibility considering you don't have the experience necessary to make such ridiculous blanket statements about the brand. 

Why can't people just like what they like and not dedicate their lives to hating on something? If you think VHTs are shit and Kranks are awesome, all the power to you, but you come off as a complete troll when all you do is bash stuff. I personally think Kranks are the worst amps I've ever heard, but I don't bring it up in every thread i post in.

Me loving the Fireball 100 has nothing to do with VHT. It is not a 'victory' for you. It's only a victory for me since now I have found another amp I love in addition to my Pittbull.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 2, 2010)

@the idiot bashing VHT and favoring Krank.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 2, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> @the idiot bashing VHT and favoring Krank.


To be honest, VHT really isn't for everyone, it's a love hate amp, so I wouldn't rag on this too much, for instance some people love engl amps, whilst I really don't get on with the ice pick upper mids that every single one i've tried so far seems to have (either that or i find them quite lifeless) which isn't a popular opinion on this board either


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 2, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Since I'm a rack guy now I doubt I'd buy any Engl stuff anyways, since the SE pre-amp is supremely expensive, and people say the SE is compressed sounding like the Powerball, which I doubt I'd be into.


The SE preamp, well, one of my ex band mates had one, and I think we both just came to the conclusion after a while that it really wasn't worth the price tag on it which was a shame as I think both of us wanted it to be good.

The E860 was pretty cool as an all in one rack amp, still had a bit of that engl flavour that I am not a massive fan of, but much less so, sounded weirdly like a cross between a 5150 and the VHT UL...


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 2, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> To be honest, VHT really isn't for everyone, it's a love hate amp, so I wouldn't rag on this too much, for instance some people love engl amps, whilst I really don't get on with the ice pick upper mids that every single one i've tried so far seems to have (either that or i find them quite lifeless) which isn't a popular opinion on this board either



James, I think people are ragging on him for being a miserable dude who has been leading a never-ending pointless crusade against VHT. The majority of his posts on this forum historically have been shitting on VHT om pme way another, including saying things like "VHTs have no gain". Absurd rubbish that everyone knows isn't true.

Everyone is allowed an opinion, but usually _informed _opinions in a somewhat civil manner is more effective than just being a jerk.

Anyways, I too don't like the ENGL qualities you're talking about James. It's why I didn't like the last 3-4 ENGLs I've owned. The Fireball 100 is really different, they really got it right. I love it


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 2, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> To be honest, VHT really isn't for everyone, it's a love hate amp, so I wouldn't rag on this too much, for instance some people love engl amps, whilst I really don't get on with the ice pick upper mids that every single one i've tried so far seems to have (either that or i find them quite lifeless) which isn't a popular opinion on this board either


 
I have yet to play an ENGL, but the clips I heard interested me less than the VHT clips. I will say that clips for both were pretty useless, though, because of all the variables.

And anyone who says VHT's don't have gain *OBVIOUSLY HAS NOT PLAYED ONE! *They won't cover up shitty playing, is all.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Mar 3, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> @the idiot bashing VHT and favoring Krank.



Yeah, as far as Kranks, i don't think i've ever been more disappointed in an amp after what i had heard about them.

Zimbloth, how are the lead tones of the fireball 100 compared to a powerball? You said that they fixed some of the qualities you didn't like, including the ice-pick high mids mentioned in James' post. Would you say that the FB100 has a smoother high end?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 3, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> Zimbloth, how are the lead tones of the fireball 100 compared to a powerball? You said that they fixed some of the qualities you didn't like, including the ice-pick high mids mentioned in James' post. Would you say that the FB100 has a smoother high end?



Yes, it's a much darker sounding amp than the Powerball but still crazy tight. The lead tones are much better IMO. Incredibly articulate and clear, but juicy and thick at the same time. It's not nearly as compressed and stiff as the Powerball. The amp is more fun to play.

It has more low-mid growl and fluid highs than the original Fireball or the Powerball. It still has some high mids but not abrasive or honky. It may sound crazy, but I think it's easily the best sounding ENGL they make, to my ears anyways - for metal rhythm/leads. I haven't tried the SE yet but so far I prefer it to everything else I've tried (Invader, Powerball, FB60, Savage, etc).


----------



## Nights_Blood (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, awesome. Are the cleans any better than the original?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 3, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> Ok, awesome. Are the cleans any better than the original?



Yes the cleans are MUCH better but the Invaders cleans are better in all honestly.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well all I can add right now is that I love my 2 channel Mesa Triple Rec but Ive been wanting something new to experiment with and ENGL has been on my list along with an EVH 5150 and Diezel Herbert and Mesa Mark V and Mesa 2010 Triple Rec. I hadent quite narrowed it down to which ENGL I wanted but after reading this thread about the Fireball 100 and with it being the cheaper priced of the bunch I said why not? Since Ive never played one it made my decision all that much easier. I do have an ENGL Fireball 100 arriving on Thursday just in time for band practice Thursday night. I will surely be adding my thoughts on it on Friday. By the way, I would totally have bought it from you Nick but I had this unused financing for a year with no interest with Music123 so I bought the last one they had in stock. Looks like you guys will just have to buy up from Nick now.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 3, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I do have an ENGL Fireball 100 arriving on Thursday just in time for band practice Thursday night. I will surely be adding my thoughts on it on Friday. By the way, I would totally have bought it from you Nick but I had this unused financing for a year with no interest with Music123 so I bought the last one they had in stock. Looks like you guys will just have to buy up from Nick now.



Congrats man and thanks for the sentiment. It's all good that you got one from some place else, just let met know if you think its as killer as I do  If you need any tips/settings sometime feel free


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 3, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> James, I think people are ragging on him for being a miserable dude who has been leading a never-ending pointless crusade against VHT. The majority of his posts on this forum historically have been shitting on VHT om pme way another, including saying things like "VHTs have no gain". Absurd rubbish that everyone knows isn't true.
> 
> Everyone is allowed an opinion, but usually _informed _opinions in a somewhat civil manner is more effective than just being a jerk.
> 
> Anyways, I too don't like the ENGL qualities you're talking about James. It's why I didn't like the last 3-4 ENGLs I've owned. The Fireball 100 is really different, they really got it right. I love it


Ah well, still, I thought i was the only one that thought that about engls, it just doesn't sit right with me. To be honest, the SE is pretty much just an overcomplicated powerball, very compressed and has that same upper mid thing going on. Also sounds very bland, a huge dissapointment for an amp that costs as much as a diezel herbert pretty much.

And definately let me know about any cabs as and when you get them  I just know that now I'm going to be looking for one that none will appear in england at all...

Maybe may be able to get one of the new fireballs for tracking, co0ulod be cool to hear it in the studio and see if engl have got rid of that tonal thing I don't get on with


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 3, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Ah well, still, I thought i was the only one that thought that about engls, it just doesn't sit right with me. To be honest, the SE is pretty much just an overcomplicated powerball, very compressed and has that same upper mid thing going on. Also sounds very bland, a huge dissapointment for an amp that costs as much as a diezel herbert pretty much.
> 
> And definately let me know about any cabs as and when you get them  I just know that now I'm going to be looking for one that none will appear in england at all...
> 
> Maybe may be able to get one of the new fireballs for tracking, co0ulod be cool to hear it in the studio and see if engl have got rid of that tonal thing I don't get on with



That's what I've heard James, but I've never played an SE so I don't know. All I know is the new Fireball is the first ENGL that hit the spot for me. It has more of a low-mid emphasis and simply sounds wonderful. I think you'd like it a lot dude.

Regarding the Fat Bottom cabs, typically when I get used ones in I sell them for around $700-750 USD (they're $1100 USD new). I don't know if that's still a good deal for you considering shipping, let me know. I could help out on the customs


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 3, 2010)

well, if you get one in let me know. Quickly work out shipping etc and we'll see if it's actually worthwhile or not with all the extra costs added on!


----------



## TMM (Mar 3, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Yes, it's a much darker sounding amp than the Powerball but still crazy tight. The lead tones are much better IMO. Incredibly articulate and clear, but juicy and thick at the same time. It's not nearly as compressed and stiff as the Powerball. The amp is more fun to play.
> 
> It has more low-mid growl and fluid highs than the original Fireball or the Powerball. It still has some high mids but not abrasive or honky. It may sound crazy, but I think it's easily the best sounding ENGL they make, to my ears anyways - for metal rhythm/leads. I haven't tried the SE yet but so far I prefer it to everything else I've tried (Invader, Powerball, FB60, Savage, etc).



I had the same experience as you, Nick...



TMM said:


> ... that was sort of the experience I had with [the FB100] too. I didn't really love any Engls I'd tried previously, but the FB100 really blew me away. It sounds so much better than the other heads that are even twice it's price...



...and I agree with your opinion on most Engls, James. Until recently, almost every Engl head I've tried (which was basically all of them except the SE and the less-referenced ones, the Classic, Screamer, Thunder, Raider, etc) to me has sounded over-compressed, with very little dynamics, and I didn't like at all what that did in terms of the amp's tone and responsiveness (the exception was the Savage, but it still wasn't quite perfect). Then I tried the FB100, and wow, that was a breath of fresh air. They basically fixed everything about Engls that I didn't like while maintaining what I did. I haven't tried the SE head, but barring that possibility, I agree w/ Nick that the FB100 may be their best sounding head.

That, combined with the fact that I'd actually liked the Engl preamps I've tried, made me think, maybe it's the Engl poweramp that I don't like?



7 Dying Trees said:


> The SE preamp, well, one of my ex band mates had one, and I think we both just came to the conclusion after a while that it really wasn't worth the price tag on it which was a shame as I think both of us wanted it to be good.





7 Dying Trees said:


> ...To be honest, the SE is pretty much just an overcomplicated powerball, very compressed and has that same upper mid thing going on. Also sounds very bland...



I still haven't been able to try the SE head, so again maybe it's the Engl power section that's to blame, but I was able to get the same tonality out of the E570 preamp (with any of the 3 different poweramps I've tried it through, to differing degrees) as I was getting out of the FB100, and then some. You can make it sound like a Powerball, or get it to have any of those undesirable tonal characteristics if you want, but from the couple of weeks I've been playing around with it (extensively), I've been able to get a lot of great tones with it, devoid of the horrid, compressed tone of the heads.


----------



## yacker (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm kinda late to this thread, as ever since I bought my Invader 100 I haven't even browsed this section of the forum because I'm not interested in different amps anymore.

As for the fireball 100, I'll have to give it a shot sometime. 

Have you had a chance to check out the Steve Morse sig amp at all Nick? I think that one is EASILY the most underrated engl out there. You never hear about it at all, but I really thought it was a sick amp. In the end I had to choose between that amp and the Invader and I opted for the extra channel of flexibility the Invader offered. Not to mention there was this underlying sense of feeling awkward playing an amp with another guitarist's name on it....that probably has to do with why you never hear about it. 

Anyway, definitely check out the Morse signature amp when you get a chance, that goes for everyone looking into engls. The flexibility in dialing in the mid range on the Morse is ridiculous. 

As for the Invader 100 vs 150 debate. I played a 150 in the store and that completely sold me on getting an Invader. I got home and read into all the hype of the 100 being better and ordered the 100. Which is better? I'd say they are about the same, I haven't had a chance to play both at the same time in the same room or anything, but I doubt anybody would be discontent with either, assuming the Invader is their thing.

As for Engl customer support/quality control. I had an issue with the first Invader 100 I got that ended up taking around 3 months to get completely sorted out....it was a complete pain in the ass, but the store I was working with handled it well. Apparently every summer for like 3 weeks the entire Engl factory goes on vacation....and during this time, good luck getting repair help sent from the factory. The store attempted to fix the amps and VERY LONG STORY short it didn't work. In the end Engl ended up sending me a new head, and that one worked fine out of the box and I've been content ever since. The wait time of getting something directly from the factory to a US store is brutal though....especially when you're without an amp to play.


----------



## JMP2203 (Mar 4, 2010)

since the original fireball was the little brother of the powerball 1...

maybe the new powerball 2 will have the same tonality of the new fireball 100 dont you think?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 4, 2010)

JMP2203 said:


> since the original fireball was the little brother of the powerball 1...
> 
> maybe the new powerball 2 will have the same tonality of the new fireball 100 dont you think?



I wouldn't assume that necessarily. From what I understand the Powerball II does have some tweaks/improvements, but I don't think it's the same massive overhaul like the Fireball 100 was to its original. I mean the FB100 sounds NOTHING like a FB60, it's a completely different amp. I'd guess the PB2 will at least be similar to the original Powerball but just be better (hopefully, I'll find out in about 2 weeks when the first shipment arrives).

Also, the Fireball was never really the 'little brother' to the Powerball. They never sounded even remotely similar. If anything it seems like the Powerball might be the little brother to the SE. The Fireball is its own thing. The original had some cool elements to it but the new one completely blows it out of the water.

All that said, I wouldn't be surprised if the PB2 smoked. We shall find out! I do know the prototype they had at NAMM was not the final version, so I would take any clips of it with a grain of salt.



yacker said:


> I'm kinda late to this thread, as ever since I bought my Invader 100 I haven't even browsed this section of the forum because I'm not interested in different amps anymore.
> 
> As for the fireball 100, I'll have to give it a shot sometime.
> 
> ...



That's cool Justen. I love the Invader 100 also. I still hope to be able to try it with my rig sometime. And no I've never tried the Steve Morse, how do you think it differs from the other models? I may be getting a Blackmore in soon, hows that one?


----------



## yacker (Mar 4, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> That's cool Justen. I love the Invader 100 also. I still hope to be able to try it with my rig sometime. And no I've never tried the Steve Morse, how do you think it differs from the other models? I may be getting a Blackmore in soon, hows that one?




Either they didn't have the Blackmore in the store I was demo'ing amps at or I just didn't see it, so I can't really comment for sure on that one. There are some forum members here who own them though. 

As for the Morse, it has been many months since I was in the store, but from what I remember it was a very open sounding heavily midrange focused amp. 3 channels, channel 1 was chimey clean (as good or better then the invader), channel two was very similar to channel 2 on the invader, british rock to heavy metal territory, and channel 3 was the unique one. Channel 3 was a very open and uncompressed high gain sound with all these midi switchable mid range knobs. The engl website lists it as a "MID CONTROL MATRIX with 8 different Midrange voicings" but I don't remember all the ins and outs of the system. I'd say it was definitely an amp voiced for a lead guitar player, while still holding it's own for rhythm riffing.

When I left the store I was favoring the Invader due to the extra channel and relative ease of setting up each channel, while my friend who came along for the trip was heavily favoring the Morse (and he spent more time playing and tweaking the Morse). In the end it really could have gone either way.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 5, 2010)

yacker said:


> Either they didn't have the Blackmore in the store I was demo'ing amps at or I just didn't see it, so I can't really comment for sure on that one. There are some forum members here who own them though.
> 
> As for the Morse, it has been many months since I was in the store, but from what I remember it was a very open sounding heavily midrange focused amp. 3 channels, channel 1 was chimey clean (as good or better then the invader), channel two was very similar to channel 2 on the invader, british rock to heavy metal territory, and channel 3 was the unique one. Channel 3 was a very open and uncompressed high gain sound with all these midi switchable mid range knobs. The engl website lists it as a "MID CONTROL MATRIX with 8 different Midrange voicings" but I don't remember all the ins and outs of the system. I'd say it was definitely an amp voiced for a lead guitar player, while still holding it's own for rhythm riffing.
> 
> When I left the store I was favoring the Invader due to the extra channel and relative ease of setting up each channel, while my friend who came along for the trip was heavily favoring the Morse (and he spent more time playing and tweaking the Morse). In the end it really could have gone either way.



As a fan of midrange tones I'll definitely have to spend some time with the next Steve Morse head I get in stock, sounds cool. I'm intrigued by the Blackmore due to its simplicity and low price. 

As for the Invader 100, I really love it but it's not _quite _right for me just yet, however I haven't tried it with any of my own guitars yet and I also haven't tried it with a boost yet (an essential part of my rig). Here are some of my thoughts:

I love the Invader's clean tones. I think channel 1 with the bright switch on and the treble backed down a hair and a hint of gain is truly magical. My friend brought over his INCREDIBLE Malekko 'Spring Chicken' reverb pedal (honestly, an incredible unit) and it sounded just utterly ridiculous. Sadly the Fireball 100's cleans are okay at best. That's fine because while I play clean a lot on my own time, with my band it's pretty much always high-gain (or I get semi-clean tones with my volume knob).

I love channel 2's voicing for rock. If I was in a rock band, I think I'd spend most of my time on channel 2. Great for just about everything except for most metal. 

Channel 3 is my favorite for metal, and a bad tone seemingly can't be dialed in even if you try. However, it doesn't quite have the brutality of the Fireball 100, but maybe if I used it with a boost in front it would be right there. Just straight into the amp it's not quite tight or growly enough for me. It's a good heavy rock sound or Opeth-type metal sound, but I still feel like it needs a boost in order to do the kind of stuff I would. Alas, I haven't been able to try it with a boost yet as I'm sold out of the MXR GT-ODs (and I keep for getting to bring mine to the store).

Channel 4 I hate honetly, just like channel 3 on the Diezel Herbert. I get that its supposed to be the lead channel but I just don't like how overly saturated it sounds. Maybe with single coil pickups like on a Tele it would be great, but with hums it just seems over the top. What are your thoughts on channel 4 Justen? Again, a boost could solve all these problems.


----------



## yacker (Mar 5, 2010)

My sentiments on the first three channels pretty much echo yours. I love channel 1 for everything from sparkly cleans to pushed tweed sounds. Channel 2 is easily the most versatile channel on the amp. I love the mid gain sounds I can get with it in low gain mode, but if you throw on the high gain switch it jumps right into a more modern territory. For a while I was midi switching between the high and low gain modes on channel 2 but eventually decided it wasn't necessary since channel 3 excels at the high gain and channel 2 excels at mid gain. 

Channel 3 when eq'd to 12 o'clock on all three knobs I found to be more scooped then I like. I tend to run the mids quite high to negate that, the lows turned down a good bit, and then I tend to fumble between the treble and master presence knobs to find the right spot for me in the mix. I always run that channel in high gain mode _and_ in bright mode, which is one of those theoretical improvements the 100 is supposed to have over the 150. The 150 isn't supposed to allow the bright switch on channels 3 or 4, while the 100 is. It's hard to find any official documentation on this though, because both models share the same manual. On my amp the effect is subtle but toggling the bright switch does have an effect on those channels.

As far as adding a boost goes, I really can't comment as I've been using a midi controlled rig, of some sort, for many years now and have grown to despise pedals because they add to me having to tap dance on stage vs the ability to change 12 thing with the change of one midi preset. I'd love to get an effects unit like the axe fx that supports the 4-cable method though and maybe that would show me I've been missing out. I have read that the Invader responds well to boosts though.

As for channel 4, that was easily the most difficult channel to dial in. When I played it at the store it more or less sold me on the amp though. The amp I played prior to the Invader was an older Mesa Mark series, and those are known for their smooth lead sounds, but it just wasn't cutting it for rhythm. So I was terrified I wouldn't find an amp that could mirror the leads I already had. Well when setup properly (and it may take some time) using channel 4 for that sort of lead easily matches or exceeds my old mesa. I think it's really just a balancing act between finding the right eq setting to balance with the amount of gain dialed in depending on whether the higain switch is on or off. It's very easy to over-saturate because it has GOBS of gain. I don't even use hot pickups and it can get over-saturated. I've had the most luck running the gain down very low while having the high gain switch on, then running the bass fairly high, mids at about noon, and treble pretty low. I'm also going for a moderately saturated sound too though.

I'd say give channel 4 some time and you may like it, it just took me longer then any other channel to dial in.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 5, 2010)

yacker said:


> My sentiments on the first three channels pretty much echo yours. I love channel 1 for everything from sparkly cleans to pushed tweed sounds. Channel 2 is easily the most versatile channel on the amp. I love the mid gain sounds I can get with it in low gain mode, but if you throw on the high gain switch it jumps right into a more modern territory. For a while I was midi switching between the high and low gain modes on channel 2 but eventually decided it wasn't necessary since channel 3 excels at the high gain and channel 2 excels at mid gain.
> 
> Channel 3 when eq'd to 12 o'clock on all three knobs I found to be more scooped then I like. I tend to run the mids quite high to negate that, the lows turned down a good bit, and then I tend to fumble between the treble and master presence knobs to find the right spot for me in the mix. I always run that channel in high gain mode _and_ in bright mode, which is one of those theoretical improvements the 100 is supposed to have over the 150. The 150 isn't supposed to allow the bright switch on channels 3 or 4, while the 100 is. It's hard to find any official documentation on this though, because both models share the same manual. On my amp the effect is subtle but toggling the bright switch does have an effect on those channels.
> 
> ...



Great post, I'll give it a try. I have a feeling I would grow to like it more if I spend more time with it. Everything you said rings true, however I still don't think I'd get one since my needs are so basic with my band. If I had a side-project that required more versatility I would definitely get the Invader (or perhaps a H&K Triamp MKII, which I love). I play a lot of diverse styles when noodling alone but my band is pretty much 100% heavy. The mid-boost on the Fireball 100 and the fx loop off/on gives me what I need for my lead tones.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 5, 2010)

Does this mean Engl will be FOTM again? Good I was getting sick of everyone buying those Digicrap thingies.

I found the amount of discussion about VHT in this thread funny, everyone knows Fryette is where it is at


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 5, 2010)

We'll see S7eve, I'll get to try me some Engl's this weekend, see if I'll need to sell off my rig and start over


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 5, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Does this mean Engl will be FOTM again? Good I was getting sick of everyone buying those Digicrap thingies.
> 
> I found the amount of discussion about VHT in this thread funny, everyone knows Fryette is where it is at


I think we should start a movement to make Gorilla amps FOTM


----------



## yacker (Mar 5, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I think we should start a movement to make Gorilla amps FOTM


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 5, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I think we should start a movement to make Gorilla amps FOTM



_If slash plays one it should be FOTM_..... /being a smart-ass


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 5, 2010)

So I received my ENGL Fireball 100 yesterday and played it at practice last night through my Mesa 4x12. Remember Im used to a Mesa Triple Rec and we all know how touchy and extreme the EQ dials are on those. I didnt realize that with the ENGL I needed to crank the EQs so I played it at practice with the dials set basically how I have em set on my Mesa only to realize after getting home and playing it more that in order to make the amp sound real mean I need to have the bass and treble nearly at "10" whereas on my Mesa I barely need to go past 1-2 o clock. Im really looking forward to bringing it back to practice in a few days to get a better feel for it in the live mix. After all, it will take me a few days to get it perfectly dialed in therefore a few days to have a truly accurate description of it. I just got it yesterday! So far, I like it alot. I agree with everything positive said in this thread about it. It has a tone I like and has a real punchy and very mid heavy voicing. We are so loud at practice I wish it was more than only 100 watts though. Im really excited to have something different. The tone is downright mean. My fav features are the two master volume settings. The noise gate absolutely silences all hiss and white noise coming from the speakers its amazing. It doesnt cut feedback though, just the amp hiss and white noise. A very user friendly amp with great tone and a very tight sound. Not quite the power of my 150 watt Triple Rec and perhaps not quite a tight sound on the extreme lows at high volumes because of it but a real mean tone with very punchy mids that come alive perhaps more than the Mesa. Dont get me wrong, 100 watts is enough for most and definitely enough for me if I am going through a PA but trust me, we are LOUD at practice. The tone is awesome on this thing, aggressive and tight enough. Im digging it alot.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 5, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> So I received my ENGL Fireball 100 yesterday and played it at practice last night through my Mesa 4x12. Remember Im used to a Mesa Triple Rec and we all know how touchy and extreme the EQ dials are on those. I didnt realize that with the ENGL I needed to crank the EQs so I played it at practice with the dials set basically how I have em set on my Mesa only to realize after getting home and playing it more that in order to make the amp sound real mean I need to have the bass and treble nearly at "10" whereas on my Mesa I barely need to go past 1-2 o clock. Im really looking forward to bringing it back to practice in a few days to get a better feel for it in the live mix. After all, it will take me a few days to get it perfectly dialed in therefore a few days to have a truly accurate description of it. I just got it yesterday! So far, I like it alot. I agree with everything positive said in this thread about it. It has a tone I like and has a real punchy and very mid heavy voicing. We are so loud at practice I wish it was more than only 100 watts though. Im really excited to have something different. The tone is downright mean. My fav features are the two master volume settings. The noise gate absolutely silences all hiss and white noise coming from the speakers its amazing. It doesnt cut feedback though, just the amp hiss and white noise. A very user friendly amp with great tone and a very tight sound. Not quite the power of my 150 watt Triple Rec and perhaps not quite a tight sound on the extreme lows at high volumes because of it but a real mean tone with very punchy mids that come alive perhaps more than the Mesa. Dont get me wrong, 100 watts is enough for most and definitely enough for me if I am going through a PA but trust me, we are LOUD at practice. The tone is awesome on this thing, aggressive and tight enough. Im digging it alot.



I'm glad you dig the FB100 man, but are you saying you need to have the settings at "10" as in 10 o'clock or maxed out? If you meant maxed out, something is SERIOUSLY wrong with either your amp, your gear, or your ears (hah). Everything at around 12 o'clock on the Fireball 100 is about just right. Moving it down a little or up a little gives a lot of range, but any extreme settings are pretty overkill.

Also, the Fireball 100 is one of the loudest amps I've ever heard dude. If you're saying you wish it were louder, again... haha.. .that's insanity. You might have some serious hearing loss going on. You shouldn't need 150W for rehearsals bro (or anything really). If your tone isn't cutting through in a band mix to the point where you need a louder amp than the FB100, I'd perhaps invest in better pickups and/or speakers. We play with a LOUD drummer who uses blaring triggers and all kinds of shit, and I only need to have the amp master around 11 o'oclock (with the channel volume around noon) to slice right through.

I'm not trying to pick on you here, but something just seems off there if (a) you're saying you need to max out ANY of the controls or (b) the FB100 isn't loud enough. Might be something wrong with the powertubes or something else going on with your rig if that's the case.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 5, 2010)

this amp is MORE than loud enough, i was just playing it earlier today, and yeah i had the presence at noon, gain at noon, EQ-ed to taste, and set the volume to what ever levels i needed it at.

funny thing today actually, i went with a friend to show him Cosmo music and jammed on the FB100 and the XXL cab. dialed in my usual settings for this amp and was immediately dumbfounded at why it didn't sound as good as it did last time, still had a blast, but i was like WTF?. well stupid arse me i'm setting up the invader and Pro 4x12 cab for a friend, he likes it by the way, and i notice at the back of the XXL cab that it's in Stereo, so i switch to mono, and start playing my axe thru the FB100 and XXL, and BAM, there it was, tight brutal and fucking amazing.

i am for sure buying one of these amps, maybe next year, the debts need my attention now, damn debts


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 5, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I'm glad you dig the FB100 man, but are you saying you need to have the settings at "10" as in 10 o'clock or maxed out? If you meant maxed out, something is SERIOUSLY wrong with either your amp, your gear, or your ears (hah). Everything at around 12 o'clock on the Fireball 100 is about just right. Moving it down a little or up a little gives a lot of range, but any extreme settings are pretty overkill.
> 
> Also, the Fireball 100 is one of the loudest amps I've ever heard dude. If you're saying you wish it were louder, again... haha.. .that's insanity. You might have some serious hearing loss going on. You shouldn't need 150W for rehearsals bro (or anything really). If your tone isn't cutting through in a band mix to the point where you need a louder amp than the FB100, I'd perhaps invest in better pickups and/or speakers. We play with a LOUD drummer who uses blaring triggers and all kinds of shit, and I only need to have the amp master around 11 o'oclock (with the channel volume around noon) to slice right through.
> 
> I'm not trying to pick on you here, but something just seems off there if (a) you're saying you need to max out ANY of the controls or (b) the FB100 isn't loud enough. Might be something wrong with the powertubes or something else going on with your rig if that's the case.


This

Not to mention wattage doesn't equal volume. A Recto isn't any louder than the FB because of the wattage. Not cutting through is a mids issue usually. You don't need stratusphere damaging volume to be heard as much as you need the right combination or gear and EQing.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 5, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I'm glad you dig the FB100 man, but are you saying you need to have the settings at "10" as in 10 o'clock or maxed out? If you meant maxed out, something is SERIOUSLY wrong with either your amp, your gear, or your ears (hah). Everything at around 12 o'clock on the Fireball 100 is about just right. Moving it down a little or up a little gives a lot of range, but any extreme settings are pretty overkill.
> 
> Also, the Fireball 100 is one of the loudest amps I've ever heard dude. If you're saying you wish it were louder, again... haha.. .that's insanity. You might have some serious hearing loss going on. You shouldn't need 150W for rehearsals bro (or anything really). If your tone isn't cutting through in a band mix to the point where you need a louder amp than the FB100, I'd perhaps invest in better pickups and/or speakers. We play with a LOUD drummer who uses blaring triggers and all kinds of shit, and I only need to have the amp master around 11 o'oclock (with the channel volume around noon) to slice right through.
> 
> I'm not trying to pick on you here, but something just seems off there if (a) you're saying you need to max out ANY of the controls or (b) the FB100 isn't loud enough. Might be something wrong with the powertubes or something else going on with your rig if that's the case.



When I was at practice I had pretty much everything around noon with treble and presence at maybe 1 'o clock and mids a bit lower than noon. After I got home I looked at the owners manual and I kid you not it has settings for "metal rhythm" with the gain, bass and treble to be set to 10 as in maxed out! So I tried this at bedroom volume levels late last night and it sounded amazing. Great bedroom level amp! And more! Today after work I came home and cranked it up with those settings and it was way overkill so agreed there. Im still dumbfounded why the recommended settings by ENGL state that for metal rhythm the gain, bass and treble should be set to max! Also, we practice in a small room and I dont think there is enough room for the air to be pushed to fill the space with sound so that could explain why I felt is was not loud enough. In addition, the drums and bass just bounce all over the place making it really hard for me to be heard in the mix at nearly any volume, even with my 150 watt Mesa sometimes. We are about to foam and carpet the walls. Anyways, Im still experimenting with this amps settings. Its a beast and has an absolutley ridiculously amazing tone for metal. I just need to find that sweet spot. Im almost there.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 5, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Im still dumbfounded why the recommended settings by ENGL state that for metal rhythm the gain, bass and treble should be set to max!



 Engl has jokes! Read what I quoted back again and think about it.


----------



## Stickley (Mar 7, 2010)

I recently just made the switch to Engl (Powerball 100) and I love it. I was trying to decide between a Mesa Rec or the Engl. I played the Engl and really liked it. Later, I played a Mesa Triple Rec that was brand new. I went back the next day and bought the Engl.


----------



## Samer (Mar 8, 2010)

Quick question guys, i know the Powerball / Fireball 60 didn't have a switchable FX loop via floor pedal;

did they change this with the Fireball 100?


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 8, 2010)

After several days of going back and forth with an a/b switch, the ENGL Fireball 100 has amazing tone and a KILLER tone for leads and very tight and aggressive tone for metal (I absolutley love it), but it doesnt even come close to the huge bottom end my Mesa Triple Rec has on a low palm muted B. the Mesa just has a huge tight bottom Ive yet to hear from another amp. The ENGL fireball 100 does however, sound better for screaming leads and might have a better tone at lower volumes but at higher volumes its a tough choice to make. The ENGLs mid voicing gives it an incredible tone that the Mesa doesnt have though. Just wanted to clarify that from someone who owns both and uses them in a live mix at very high volumes.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 8, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> After several days of going back and forth with an a/b switch, the ENGL Fireball 100 has amazing tone and a KILLER tone for leads and very tight and aggressive tone for metal (I absolutley love it), but it doesnt even come close to the huge bottom end my Mesa Triple Rec has on a low palm muted B. the Mesa just has a huge tight bottom Ive yet to hear from another amp. The ENGL fireball 100 does however, sound better for screaming leads and might have a better tone at lower volumes but at higher volumes its a tough choice to make. The ENGLs mid voicing gives it an incredible tone that the Mesa doesnt have though. Just wanted to clarify that from someone who owns both and uses them in a live mix at very high volumes.



dude, pop that FB100 on top of an ENGL XXL 4x12 cab and you can say bye bye mesa, cus it will kill it for bottom end and low end tightness, gauranteed

mesa's might have more channels, but this thing has THE tone for tight brutal shit, i still wouldn't say this is for everyone, but almost everyone . my qualm with the FB100 is not having a separate EQ for the clean channel, i don't care about having a middle ground channel like the mesa's, but with the right cab this ENGL head can eat up any mesa for breakfast in the low end department


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 8, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> After several days of going back and forth with an a/b switch, the ENGL Fireball 100 has amazing tone and a KILLER tone for leads and very tight and aggressive tone for metal (I absolutley love it), but it doesnt even come close to the huge bottom end my Mesa Triple Rec has on a low palm muted B. the Mesa just has a huge tight bottom Ive yet to hear from another amp. The ENGL fireball 100 does however, sound better for screaming leads and might have a better tone at lower volumes but at higher volumes its a tough choice to make. The ENGLs mid voicing gives it an incredible tone that the Mesa doesnt have though. Just wanted to clarify that from someone who owns both and uses them in a live mix at very high volumes.



Really? I think the Fireball has a much tighter, yet massive low-end than any Recto I've played. With the bass on '3' and the deep switch engaged, I'm hearing reports it caused that Earthquake in Chile. Perhaps yours has some crappy tubes or something. What cabinet are you using?

The Triple Rec is definitely badass BTW, but the Fireball 100 has crazy bottom end. More so than any amp I've ever owned. I never turn it above 10 o'clock with my band.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 8, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Really? I think the Fireball has a much tighter, yet massive low-end than any Recto I've played. With the bass on '3' and the deep switch engaged, I'm hearing reports it caused that Earthquake in Chile. Perhaps yours has some crappy tubes or something. What cabinet are you using?
> 
> The Triple Rec is definitely badass BTW, but the Fireball 100 has crazy bottom end. More so than any amp I've ever owned. I never turn it above 10 o'clock with my band.



I have a fairly new mesa standard recto 4x12 and my Mesa is the two channel triple rec. My Mesa has so much bottom end, on recordings sometimes it sounds like theres bass in the mix when its just guitar. I found my fav setting thus far on the Fireball to be:

Gain: 3 oclock
Bass: 3-4 oclock
Mids: 10 oclock
Treble: 3 oclock
Presence: 3 oclock
mid boost on
bottom off when volume loud

Dont get me wrong, the tone is something new and I currently am in love with it and I currently like it more than my Mesa but Im just not getting quite the same bottom end bass-like overtones like with my Mesa. Thats all.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 8, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I have a fairly new mesa standard recto 4x12 and my Mesa is the two channel triple rec. My Mesa has so much bottom end, on recordings sometimes it sounds like theres bass in the mix when its just guitar. I found my fav setting thus far on the Fireball to be:
> 
> Gain: 3 oclock
> Bass: 3-4 oclock
> ...



Something has definitely got to be wrong with your amp or your cab. Bass on 3-4 o'clock? Jesus... I could never imagine turning the bass to 12 o'clock even. At 11 o'clock it sounds it knocks the universe off its axis. I also find the presence at 10'clock already is insanely clear/present, above 12 it gets to over the top, harsh, and unnecessary. Something has to be wrong here dude, causing you to use such extreme settings to make up for a deficiency somewhere. I wouldn't be surprised if your speakers were screwed up or your tubes are shit.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 8, 2010)

Look at it again Nick he has his Mids rolled back to 10, with those settings it is no wonder he feels the way he does. 

My suggestion would be to roll everything back to 12 and then roll the Bass back a bit more like around 9 o'clock and the gain back to around 10 o'clock. The mids and the gain should be adjusted together slightly until you get the lower mids where they should be, big changes to the gain will effect how tight the low end is, more is not better. There is going to be a sweet spot for the gain where it has enough, is tight and has enough saturation, beyond that it will just get overly loose, undefined and sound like a big flubby mess. By working the mids with the bass down at the same time you can find those sweet low mids and get that tight sizzling gain structure. Then you bring the bass back up to round off the bottom and add a bit of weight behind the punch and adjust the Trebel and presence to take the blanket off and add the hair up top according to taste.

And I'd recommend you do all this first with the mid boost off.

Every Engl manual I have seen has a tip similar to this,


> TIP´s from the Designer:
> To help you get acquainted with the amp's fundamental sounds, I recommend that you set all tone controls to the center or 12 o'clock position.
> For high Gain Lead sounds, your best bet is to turn the Treble knob well down to prevent the pickups
> and speakers from interacting at hi levels and generating feedback (the recommended setting is
> ...



I suggest you forget the recommended settings at the bottom and start with this because the people who made those recommended settings have no idea what pups or cab you have and you have no idea of their taste. Always start from 12 o'clock like the Engl manuals suggest you should but with any modern high gain amp I'd also always suggest that you start with even less gain and bass because too much preamp saturation sounds like shit. Play with you gain and mids, see how much they alter the character of the amp and you should quickly work out these two effect everything else and can take the amp from shit to sweet.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 8, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Look at it again Nick he has his Mids rolled back to 10, with those settings it is no wonder he feels the way he does.
> 
> My suggestion would be to roll everything back to 12 and then roll the Bass back a bit more like around 9 o'clock and the gain back to around 10 o'clock. The mids and the gain should be adjusted together slightly until you get the lower mids where they should be, big changes to the gain will effect how tight the low end is, more is not better. There is going to be a sweet spot for the gain where it has enough, is tight and has enough saturation, beyond that it will just get overly loose, undefined and sound like a big flubby mess. By working the mids with the bass down at the same time you can find those sweet low mids and get that tight sizzling gain structure. Then you bring the bass back up to round off the bottom and add a bit of weight behind the punch and adjust the Trebel and presence to take the blanket off and add the hair up top according to taste.
> 
> ...



That's true, everything sounds best in that 10 to 2 o'clock range. Anything below or above that is overkill and usually means something isn't right (dead tubes, shitty pickups, bad cable, speakers wired out of phase, etc).

However, on the FB100 specifically having the mids at 10 o'clock isn't that bad. The amp doesn't sound scooped that way at all, just a bit smoother/darker. That really has nothing to do why having the bass at 3 o'clock is complete insanity on this amp. I still stand behind the fact that something is seriously wrong with his amp or perhaps his cab if he's putting the bass on 3 oclock and roof isn't caving it. Honestly even at 10 o'clock it's HUGE sounding.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 8, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> That's true, everything sounds best in that 10 to 2 o'clock range. Anything below or above that is overkill and usually means something isn't right (dead tubes, shitty pickups, bad cable, speakers wired out of phase, etc).
> 
> However, on the FB100 specifically having the mids at 10 o'clock isn't that bad. The amp doesn't sound scooped that way at all, just a bit smoother/darker. That really has nothing to do why having the bass at 3 o'clock is complete insanity on this amp. I still stand behind the fact that something is seriously wrong with his amp or perhaps his cab if he's putting the bass on 3 oclock and roof isn't caving it. Honestly even at 10 o'clock it's HUGE sounding.



good place to stand would be MIDs at 10 o'clock, bass at 12 o'clock and Treble at 1-2 o'clock, gain at 10-12 o'clock and presence about same, volume and master to jam or bedroom level taste


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 8, 2010)

I didnt really realize it but I think I had my gain up too high. I didnt realize the thing has a nice tight gain even at 11 o clock. Kinda tightened up the low end a bit to what I was getting from my Mesa. I also turned down the dials to around 10-2 o clock and it actually does sound much better now. I had similar settings at practice but I didnt have the gain or presence down nearly so much so maybe thats what it is. The louder your volume gets the less saturation you need with this amp. The low end is just so tight now.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 8, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> The louder your volume gets the less saturation you need with this amp any modern high gain tube amp.



Fixed.


----------



## blackrobedone (Mar 9, 2010)

Tone is subjective, but if someone has a different setting on their amp then it must be broken?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 9, 2010)

There's subjective, then there's needing to turn your bass up 3/4 of the way or more to get any low end thump as opposed to most people turning it up like less than half.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 9, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> There's subjective, then there's needing to turn your bass up 3/4 of the way or more to get any low end thump as opposed to most people turning it up like less than half.



Correct. It's got nothing to do with subjectivity. It's having experience with this specific amp and knowing how it works. Turning the bass up even 1/3 of the way on the Fireball is extreme - even on low gain settings, nevertheless 3/4. Often when players use extreme settings on amps, they are doing so to compensate for some deficiency in the signal chain. For example someone who might dime the treble on their amp when everyone else uses sensible settings, is likely doing so to counter-act muddy pickups/dull strings/hearing loss/dying tube(s)/etc.

Steve is correct. With about 95% of tube amps I've played, the best sounds are had with the EQ controls around 12 o'clock or in the 10-2 range. There are some exceptions, which is why it's a 'case by case' basis depending on the amp/cabinet, but in general this is how most good amps work.



blackrobedone said:


> Tone is subjective, but if someone has a different setting on their amp then it must be broken?



Rob, you're the guy who claims the Pittbull UL has no gain, no balls, and should only be used for pop music. Since that is factually wrong and thus not a valid opinion, clearly either your amp was defective or you're just a troll w/ an agenda. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it was the first thing.


----------



## Samer (Mar 9, 2010)

Nick,

Thanks for responding to my PM, i looked at the Z4 foot switch and it appears the two buttons are not labeled, 

what does each one do? 

Is one of the two buttons a "on / off" switch for the FX loops?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 9, 2010)

Samer said:


> Nick,
> 
> Thanks for responding to my PM, i looked at the Z4 foot switch and it appears the two buttons are not labeled,
> 
> ...



There are two 1/4 jacks on the back of the Fireball 100. The Z-4 plugs into one or the other (so you'd need two Z-4s to access everything I suppose). One is the fx loop off/on + mid boost off/on. The other slot is master a/b + clean/crunch.

I just use the first one, since I don't really use the clean channel.


----------



## Samer (Mar 9, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> There are two 1/4 jacks on the back of the Fireball 100. The Z-4 plugs into one or the other (so you'd need two Z-4s to access everything I suppose). One is the fx loop off/on + mid boost off/on. The other slot is master a/b + clean/crunch.
> 
> I just use the first one, since I don't really use the clean channel.



Thanks for the response man, you are a real asset to the community! 

I wonder if there is some kind of custom foot switch that can control all four things? 

Hmm i am heavily considering getting one of these, do you do price matching Nick?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 9, 2010)

You could probably make one with enough buttons, or buy a MIDI switching unit like the RJM and a MIDI controller. Guess it depends on how much you'd really want to invest


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 9, 2010)

Samer said:


> Thanks for the response man, you are a real asset to the community!
> 
> I wonder if there is some kind of custom foot switch that can control all four things?
> 
> Hmm i am heavily considering getting one of these, do you do price matching Nick?



Thanks man.

Price matching? Well the prices are what they are, dealers should all be charging the same. If you see it advertised for less than $1699 it's probably not legit. 

I can do my best man, but I generally prefer to just offer a fair price and provide great service and let that be enough. I don't like getting involved with bidding wars that pit dealer vs dealer. Everyone loses that way. The margins are too small to play those kinds of games IMO. Feel free to give me a call or email if you'd like to discuss it though 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> You could probably make one with enough buttons, or buy a MIDI switching unit like the RJM and a MIDI controller. Guess it depends on how much you'd really want to invest



Oh yeah there's always ways, but officially you'd need two Z-4 units or any kind of generic 1/4 TRS 2-button footswitch. I suppose a 4 button unit with a Y cable could do it too, but I wouldn't mess around with that unless I was sure it wouldn't do any harm.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Nick, congrats on the Engl. I'm really starting to miss mine...

Anywho, not to highjack the thread and what not, but do you plan on selling bass gear at your shop? I'd much prefer to purchase my gear from someone I can actually talk too versus electronic ordering and hired customer service reps who probably don't know the tonal differences between mahogany and alder. I know when I start saving for some new gear I'm probably going through you.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 9, 2010)

robotsatemygma said:


> Hey Nick, congrats on the Engl. I'm really starting to miss mine...
> 
> Anywho, not to highjack the thread and what not, but do you plan on selling bass gear at your shop? I'd much prefer to purchase my gear from someone I can actually talk too versus electronic ordering and hired customer service reps who probably don't know the tonal differences between mahogany and alder. I know when I start saving for some new gear I'm probably going through you.



Thanks dude. Yeah I carry some bass stuff now but will be adding more in the future. What kind of stuff would you be interested in?


----------



## robotsatemygma (Mar 10, 2010)

No problem man. 

I'm really looking at the whole picture here, aka a full rig. I don't plan on doing metal (unless they're really, really good) but just pal around the jazz and blues clubs around here. I'll be proposing to my girl here pretty quick (just bought the ring) so I'm not looking for anything yet. Just slowly build a nice rig.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 12, 2010)

Zim? Anyone? When I play a low chord on my ENGL Fireball 100 and then silence the note there is a sort of higher pitch squealing noise that takes a split second to stop. Its definitely not feedack. I have a noise suppressor for that and its definitely not feedback. Its not a smooth high pitch sound like feedback, its more of a nails on chalk board type of real dirty type of a squeal. I did notice that if I plug in the speaker cable to the speaker jack on the back of the amp while the amp is on it makes the same sound for a split second as the jack is touched by the cable. It annoys me because when I play a chord and stop, the sound is audible. Its also slightly audible while Im playing.


----------



## hide (Mar 12, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Zim? Anyone? When I play a low chord on my ENGL Fireball 100 and then silence the note there is a sort of higher pitch squealing noise that takes a split second to stop. Its definitely not feedack. I have a noise suppressor for that and its definitely not feedback. Its not a smooth high pitch sound like feedback, its more of a nails on chalk board type of real dirty type of a squeal. I did notice that if I plug in the speaker cable to the speaker jack on the back of the amp while the amp is on it makes the same sound for a split second as the jack is touched by the cable. It annoys me because when I play a chord and stop, the sound is audible. Its also slightly audible while Im playing.



I know absolutely near to nothing about electronics, but my head showed the same synthoms some time ago. It was a grounding issue, you might want to check that. Anyways, try not to run the amp without a load/cab as you could damage it, insert the speaker cable before turning the amp on.


----------



## hide (Mar 12, 2010)

Also, do you have the inbuilt noisegate disengaged?


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 12, 2010)

grounding issue or microphonic tube possibly


----------



## yacker (Mar 12, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I did notice that if I plug in the speaker cable to the speaker jack on the back of the amp while the amp is on it makes the same sound for a split second as the jack is touched by the cable.



Umm, I know that certain (if not all) Engl amps have protection for it, but dude running a tube amp without having a load (being plugged into a speaker) risks blowing the output transformer. Like I said Engls are supposed to protect against this, but it's not something I would ever care to risk. I'm no amp doctor and can't diagnose amp problems via the internet, but I would certainly be hoping that doing what you listed above isn't the source of your problem.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 12, 2010)

I noticed the issue at practice when I had both heads ( ENGL and Mesa) connected via whirlwind ab switch each to their own cab with amps plugged into a furman power conditioner. I was getting the sound only from the ENGL head. I tried everything. Put the the amps in different places, switched speakers always with the stand by off etc. I decided when I was home later to try and plug in speaker cable at low volume with stand by on one time and went "wait, thats the sound" when I connected the speaker cable. It happened at practice before I did this load connection with standby on. I couldnt have damaged it that way cause it happened before I did that. Everything about it sounds great except for the screech.

Im hoping its a microphonic tube but how do I diagnose it and find out which one?


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 12, 2010)

yacker said:


> Umm, I know that certain (if not all) Engl amps have protection for it, but dude running a tube amp without having a load (being plugged into a speaker) risks blowing the output transformer.



Even with standby off?


----------



## guitar4tw (Mar 12, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Even with standby off?


You won't hurt the amp by switching ONLY the power on without a load as long as the standby is off. At least I'm am 90% sure of this, so don't take my word for it. I am overly careful, so I'm not powering it on at all without a load...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 12, 2010)

Even with standby on. You should NEVER run an amp without a load. Quickest way to fry your transformers.

Some amps have protection, but that doesn't mean it's a good idea to do it.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well just to be safe I wont anymore and I dont think I fried anything. Strange thing is that the sound doesnt happen everytime I play the head. Once it does happen though, it tends to stay that way. I just turned on the amp and theres no screech. This happened last night, after 10 minutes of playing the sound appeared.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 12, 2010)

No spare tubes around eh?


----------



## yacker (Mar 12, 2010)

To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if it's the tubes (as mentioned before). While using stock Engl tubes in my invader I encounter something similar from time to time when playing a low B power chord then muting it. Yours sounds like it might be more drastic of an issue then what I'm experiencing though. When I hear it, it sounds to me more like I'm letting a high string ring out (sorta) and while it's happening, no matter how much I deaden the other strings, it persists. BUT it doesn't happen all the time. I'm about 98% certain my issue is a tube issue, but it just doesn't happen much for me so I haven't bothered laying down the money for new tubes. 

I can't say with certainty that tubes will solve your issue but in general I haven't been overly impressed with the stock engl tubes, they tend to crackle and pop when warming up and cooling down for me, which is something I never experienced with my past tube amps. They are just generally noisy tubes, but the crackles and pops I experience are just the tubes themselves making noise, not audible sounds through the speakers.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 12, 2010)

So I can replace it with any tube that has the same rating? How do I find the bad tube? If thats what it is.


----------



## guitar4tw (Mar 12, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Even with standby on. You should NEVER run an amp without a load. Quickest way to fry your transformers.
> 
> Some amps have protection, but that doesn't mean it's a good idea to do it.


Hmm, that is weird, because my tech switched my amp on (only power, not standby) when he swapped the pre-amp tubes. I asked him and he told me it wouldn't hurt it as long as the standby was off.

Is that an ENGL thing? Or was what he did dangerous to my invader?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm 99% sure you've got a microphonic preamp tube.

About the age old standby thing. It IS 100% safe to power on an amp in standby, not connected to a load. People do it all the time and run their effects send to a recorder with cab modeling. A comparison, people run stereo power amps, my self included, with one side of the amp in standby (connected to nothing) as a common practice. Doesn't hurt a thing. ONLY the heater circuit is active when standby is on. The power transformer is not active at all.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 12, 2010)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I'm 99% sure you've got a microphonic preamp tube.



I was kinda thinking that. In the box from ENGL came two extra ENGL ECC83 preamp tubes. Do most amp companies ship out a few extra tubes with an amp just in case? Now how do I find the one that needs replacing again?


----------



## yacker (Mar 12, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> So I can replace it with any tube that has the same rating? How do I find the bad tube? If thats what it is.



Well the cheapest place to start would be to buy one 12ax7 and just try it in place of each 12ax7 until it either rectifies the problem or you figure out that it's not a preamp tube issue. If the problem is intermittent then wait till a time when it seems to be having the issue and then try the tube swapping as you'll accomplish nothing doing the test while the problem isn't occurring.

As far as tube selection goes, to my knowledge a 12ax7 is a 12ax7, but I really like how you can look at the reviews of different brands of tubes at "the tube store"

12AX7 Tube Type Review

I've never actually ordered anything from them though. Another option is if you bought it from a store then you can take it to them and perhaps they'll help you solve the problem.


If if ends up being a power tube problem (which I doubt it is) you run into the issue of needing to use matched pairs as well as needing to re-bias the amp. It's doubtful the power tubes are the issue, but if for some reason you need to replace them you might as well just buy all new power tubes and have the amp rebiased at the same time. There's no point in replacing half the power tubes in an amp, in my opinion, since you'll have to pay a tech to re-bias the amp each time you change them.

Edit: Since the amp came with the spare preamp tubes you can use my advice above just minus the needing to buy anything. If they sent 2 like they do with the invader, I believe one is labeled something like "first class" or something similar. That is the one that goes in the V1 position. The other tube goes in any other position. Check your manual for help with this.


----------



## guitar4tw (Mar 12, 2010)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I'm 99% sure you've got a microphonic preamp tube.
> 
> About the age old standby thing. It IS 100% safe to power on an amp in standby, not connected to a load. People do it all the time and run their effects send to a recorder with cab modeling. A comparison, people run stereo power amps, my self included, with one side of the amp in standby (connected to nothing) as a common practice. Doesn't hurt a thing. ONLY the heater circuit is active when standby is on. The power transformer is not active at all.


Thanks for clearing that up, repped!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses in the last couple days, I've been super busy and didn't see Leo's question. I agree its most likely a pre-amp tube issue


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 13, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I was kinda thinking that. In the box from ENGL came two extra ENGL ECC83 preamp tubes. Do most amp companies ship out a few extra tubes with an amp just in case? Now how do I find the one that needs replacing again?



With the amp on, running through a cab, tap each preamp tube with a pencil or something. It will be very obvious which one is microphonic 



zimbloth said:


> Thanks for all the responses in the last couple days, I've been super busy and didn't see Leo's question. I agree its most likely a pre-amp tube issue



Congrats dude  I honestly can't believe it after all the Engl hate you spread about here but... HELL YEA! Good tone is good tone, brand names = nothing.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 13, 2010)

Basically It turns out the V5 input stage preamp tube was microphonic so I switched it out with the tube that came with the amp labeled "use as input tube only" whereas the other spare tube that came with the amp says "for use at any position". Long story short and after a quick 5 minute changeout and my first time changing a tube, I can say that my amp is running great and sounds brutal. Im glad I asked in this thread. I didnt want to start a new one. Thanks guys! And as far as the thread, I cant blame you Zimbloth for making the switch. ENGL rules!


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 13, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Basically It turns out the V5 input stage preamp tube was microphonic so I switched it out with the tube that came with the amp labeled "use as input tube only" whereas the other spare tube that came with the amp says "for use at any position". Long story short and after a quick 5 minute changeout and my first time changing a tube, I can say that my amp is running great and sounds brutal. Im glad I asked in this thread. I didnt want to start a new one. Thanks guys! And as far as the thread, I cant blame you Zimbloth for making the switch. ENGL rules!



i knew it, mwahahahahaha


----------



## Andii (Mar 14, 2010)

You said feel free to tell you you're crazy:

This is silly. Not long ago there was much talk about how superior the speakers in VHT cabs were, now you are considering switching to engl cabs because of how they look. They have those V30's in them that you hated so much.

You're crazy.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I have always trusted Zimbloth's advice on this forum and have to believe that if he is loving this amp....then it must sound pretty damn brutal. I've been holding off to buy a Fryette UL for a while because of the price of them but I would much rather spend less for an Engl. I've never been a big fan of the Engl tone but I've read in so many places that the Fireball 100 is voiced totally different from the others.

I think I may order one from you Mr. Z and I just sent ya an email with a question on a cab to go with it. Although I've never been a fan of V30's so I'm thinking FB100/Fry it fat bottom.


Oh just to add and like no-one knows this but the YouTube videos for the Fireball 100's are pretty terrible.....but it's youtube....I usually go there to listen to clips of people playing just to make me feel better about my self as a guitarist.lol.....but I do notice that this amp does sound thick and tight. That's exactly what I am going for especially for my lower tunings on a 7 string.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 15, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Basically It turns out the V5 input stage preamp tube was microphonic so I switched it out with the tube that came with the amp labeled "use as input tube only" whereas the other spare tube that came with the amp says "for use at any position". Long story short and after a quick 5 minute changeout and my first time changing a tube, I can say that my amp is running great and sounds brutal. Im glad I asked in this thread. I didnt want to start a new one. Thanks guys! And as far as the thread, I cant blame you Zimbloth for making the switch. ENGL rules!



I'm glad it all worked out!



Andii said:


> You said feel free to tell you you're crazy:
> 
> This is silly. Not long ago there was much talk about how superior the speakers in VHT cabs were, now you are considering switching to engl cabs because of how they look. They have those V30's in them that you hated so much.
> 
> You're crazy.



Nah man, I'm using the FB100 with my VHT cab still. They _are _superior to v30s by far, IMO. However the amp is pretty flattering to V30s too so if I was hung up on having a matched look I could deal with it, but I'm sticking with my VHT cab.



Hellbound said:


> Well I have always trusted Zimbloth's advice on this forum and have to believe that if he is loving this amp....then it must sound pretty damn brutal. I've been holding off to buy a Fryette UL for a while because of the price of them but I would much rather spend less for an Engl. I've never been a big fan of the Engl tone but I've read in so many places that the Fireball 100 is voiced totally different from the others.
> 
> I think I may order one from you Mr. Z and I just sent ya an email with a question on a cab to go with it. Although I've never been a fan of V30's so I'm thinking FB100/Fry it fat bottom.
> 
> ...




Thanks man! I hope you love it. And yeah 99.9% of youtube clips are hideous and/or unauthentic. People should take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## metalvince333 (Mar 15, 2010)

Being a vht master (even after all this XD) wich amp you think is best for a tight/full of lows/good clean sound between a vht sig x, vht deliverance 60/120? I have a framus ruby riot im trying to trade for a head and theres a couple of those coming up in my area wich is great cause im used to get lowball offers for my amp like line 6 spider heads.thanks!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 15, 2010)

-coughsigxcough- Goddamn colds. >.<


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 15, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> Being a vht master (even after all this XD) wich amp you think is best for a tight/full of lows/good clean sound between a vht sig x, vht deliverance 60/120? I have a framus ruby riot im trying to trade for a head and theres a couple of those coming up in my area wich is great cause im used to get lowball offers for my amp like line 6 spider heads.thanks!



They're both very good for that. The Deliverance 120 is tighter than the D60 or the Sig:X. Both the D120 and Sig:X have amazing low-end punch and great cleans. The cleans on the Sig:X are the best of the bunch though. For high-gain stuff, I personally prefer the D120 w/ a boost in front over all the others but the Sig:X is great too.

I have a barley used D120 in stock if you're looking for a killer deal one one.

PS: I still LOVE and own VHT/Fryette amps by the way, I'm just feeling this FB100 right now


----------



## metalvince333 (Mar 15, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> They're both very good for that. The Deliverance 120 is tighter than the D60 or the Sig:X. Both the D120 and Sig:X have amazing low-end punch and great cleans. The cleans on the Sig:X are the best of the bunch though. For high-gain stuff, I personally prefer the D120 w/ a boost in front over all the others but the Sig:X is great too.
> 
> I have a barley used D120 in stock if you're looking for a killer deal one one.
> 
> PS: I still LOVE and own VHT/Fryette amps by the way, I'm just feeling this FB100 right now


Thanks! theres a d120 open for trades guy there, I may check it out.Im only trying to trade my framus for a head now but Ill be very likely to deal with you in the future for bareknuckles but first Ive got to get a job! Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 15, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> Thanks! theres a d120 open for trades guy there, I may check it out.Im only trying to trade my framus for a head now but Ill be very likely to deal with you in the future for bareknuckles but first Ive got to get a job! Thanks for the quick reply!



No problem, good luck!


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, I received the Fireball 100 along with the Fryette 4x12 Fat Bottom which is also the slightly slanted one. I was going to go with the straight fat bottom but Zimbloth recommended me this one so being that he uses the same one I definately went with his advice and glad that I did.
I really suck at reviews but I'll try to make it short and sweet. When I first got everything plugged in a gave the tubes a good 7 to 10 minutes of warm up just leaving it on standby. Now once I finally starting jamming with it I was not immediately impressed......but it definately needed to be tweaked and broken in somewhat.......but let me say this.....in only about 10 minutes of messing around with the amp it came to life and man this is by far the most brutal and tight amp I have ever heard. I honesy cannot imagine any amp no matter what the cost sounding as good as the new Fireball 100.

BTW I am using my Schecter ATX Blackjack which had the SD Blackouts in them so trying to add several amp boosters such as a TS9 and a Bloody Murder pedal is definately overkill....just the guitar straight to the amp is godly. I wanted an amp that had that same hard gain and volume that the 5150 delivers and this one absolutely blows sway the 5150 in every way. It has just as much in fact in my ears more gain which sounds absolutely murderous, and more than enough volume to blow the aluminum siding off my house,lol, not joking here but in our little studio we have in our house playing this amp with it cranked up and I'm talking nit even quite half way the vibration from my hard chugs were making pedals, notebooks, and pictures fall all over the floor. It was hilarious.
I am 200% happy with this amp/cab combo I could nit be any happier. 
Like I said I suck at reviews but seriouy anyone looking fir something that will absolutely deliver for death metal.....this is the amp to do it with. 
I love how all the knobs are sensitive unlike how my 5150 was nothing seemed to make a difference it was just subtle.....:not with the Engl.

I'll be putting a Bareknuckle Painkiller in my guitar soon can't wait to try that out but as of now I can't imagine this amp sounding better.....Zimbloth is going to have to prove me wrong on this one(and I'm sure he will win......Zimbloth is the kind of person I would never bet against he just always seems to be right) I know I am kissing his ass here but he deserves it he helped me acquire the sound I have been looking for forever.
Obviously I don't get too technical just kind of to the point but the tight bass response is bone crushing. I mean my shirt and whole body vibrates when I chug on those low notes on the B string.
My favorite thing about this amp is how clean and articulate this amp is even with serious gain.......the Fireball will definately reward you if you are a fast picker every note sounds out almost like I am listening to a studio quality mix.......not muddy sounding at all.

Now I did put in about 5 hours on it so far and seriously it's sounding better the with the more time I pit into it. I've been wearing ear plugs fir loud playing to hel


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 24, 2010)

Just wanted to apologize for all the mispelled words and such......I'm posting using my Iphone and it's also a pain in the arse to edit with this phone as well but I think everyone got the point....plus it's early in the morning and I've been up all night delerious as Hell......again BUY THIS AMP 
Also I noticed once the amp was broken in more it is now sounding really nice at low volumes.....completely opposite than most amps such as Mesa Rectos that sound like crap until they are cranked up......obviously it still sounds much better cranked up but I will not be needing a THD hotplate for low volume practicing which is cool.

Also noticed that some of my post did not go through probably too high of a post count but it was mainly just me kissing Zimbloth's ass....but he definately deserves it he helped me acquire the tone I have been seeking for quite some time.

This Amp is the best I get goosebumps from it....it gives me a reason to live.


----------



## guitar4tw (Mar 24, 2010)

Good review, dude. I'll have to get this amp in addition to my invader some time in the future.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 24, 2010)

Hellbound said:


> Well, I received the Fireball 100 along with the Fryette 4x12 Fat Bottom which is also the slightly slanted one. I was going to go with the straight fat bottom but Zimbloth recommended me this one so being that he uses the same one I definately went with his advice and glad that I did.
> I really suck at reviews but I'll try to make it short and sweet. When I first got everything plugged in a gave the tubes a good 7 to 10 minutes of warm up just leaving it on standby. Now once I finally starting jamming with it I was not immediately impressed......but it definately needed to be tweaked and broken in somewhat.......but let me say this.....in only about 10 minutes of messing around with the amp it came to life and man this is by far the most brutal and tight amp I have ever heard. I honesy cannot imagine any amp no matter what the cost sounding as good as the new Fireball 100.
> 
> BTW I am using my Schecter ATX Blackjack which had the SD Blackouts in them so trying to add several amp boosters such as a TS9 and a Bloody Murder pedal is definately overkill....just the guitar straight to the amp is godly. I wanted an amp that had that same hard gain and volume that the 5150 delivers and this one absolutely blows sway the 5150 in every way. It has just as much in fact in my ears more gain which sounds absolutely murderous, and more than enough volume to blow the aluminum siding off my house,lol, not joking here but in our little studio we have in our house playing this amp with it cranked up and I'm talking nit even quite half way the vibration from my hard chugs were making pedals, notebooks, and pictures fall all over the floor. It was hilarious.
> ...





Hellbound said:


> Just wanted to apologize for all the mispelled words and such......I'm posting using my Iphone and it's also a pain in the arse to edit with this phone as well but I think everyone got the point....plus it's early in the morning and I've been up all night delerious as Hell......again BUY THIS AMP
> Also I noticed once the amp was broken in more it is now sounding really nice at low volumes.....completely opposite than most amps such as Mesa Rectos that sound like crap until they are cranked up......obviously it still sounds much better cranked up but I will not be needing a THD hotplate for low volume practicing which is cool.
> 
> Also noticed that some of my post did not go through probably too high of a post count but it was mainly just me kissing Zimbloth's ass....but he definately deserves it he helped me acquire the tone I have been seeking for quite some time.
> ...



Awesome dude! I'm so happy you're loving the FB100 and Fat Bottom cab, and thanks for the props. Your review is pretty spot on. Incredibly brutal and thick yet tight and articulate


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anyone here with a Fireball 100 also have the SE? Or at least owned one previously? I finally gave my Fireball a fair shake today, and it just didn't blow me away enough to want to get rid of my SE. I can't quite put my finger on exactly what isn't grabbing me about it.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 25, 2010)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Congrats dude  I honestly can't believe it after all the Engl hate you spread about here but... HELL YEA! Good tone is good tone, brand names = nothing.



I never had ENGL hate. I had Powerball hate. I always loved the Invader and I liked my old Fireball 60, just didn't love it. But yeah the FB100 is still blowing my mind.



Larrikin666 said:


> Does anyone here with a Fireball 100 also have the SE? Or at least owned one previously? I finally gave my Fireball a fair shake today, and it just didn't blow me away enough to want to get rid of my SE. I can't quite put my finger on exactly what isn't grabbing me about it.



Do you have the Fireball or Fireball 100? I don't think it's really supposed to make people who like the SE want to get rid of it. It's an entirely different sound and feel


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 25, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Do you have the Fireball or Fireball 100? I don't think it's really supposed to make people who like the SE want to get rid of it. It's an entirely different sound and feel



It's the 100. I was really hoping I'd like it more than my SE, but that just isn't the case. I was also hoping it would be lighter than the SE. It's still super heavy. I imagine it'll be posted for sale sometime in the next couple of days on here. I'll move on to gas'ing for a Savage.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 25, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> It's the 100. I was really hoping I'd like it more than my SE, but that just isn't the case. I was also hoping it would be lighter than the SE. It's still super heavy. I imagine it'll be posted for sale sometime in the next couple of days on here. I'll move on to gas'ing for a Savage.



That's cool man, I'm sure it won't be for everyone 

Out of curiosity, what cab were you using with it?


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 25, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> That's cool man, I'm sure it won't be for everyone
> 
> Out of curiosity, what cab were you using with it?



I tried it with my Vader 2x12, Vader 4x12 with the Manowars x Legends, and my Lopo 2x12 with EVM-12L Black Labels.


----------



## iff (Mar 25, 2010)

Does anyone have any good FB100 audio/video clips?


----------



## sami (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Nick, what did you think of the Blackmore?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 25, 2010)

sami said:


> Hey Nick, what did you think of the Blackmore?



The Blackmore is really nice, but it's not at all like I expected. I'm still getting used to it. It has great cleans, really great rock tones, and to my surprise it can get super heavy also. Gain and balls is not lacking from the amp whatsoever. That said I've only really been able to play with it for a few minutes, so I'm not yet sure if the way its voiced is 'for me' but I'll find out soon. All of my free time lately has been dedicated to my band (we're trying to wrap up our debut EP in time for our CD release show next month) as well as running the business. 

When I have some more time to play with the amp, I'll post up some thoughts and eventually some clips for people to enjoy (but not put too much stock in, for the reasons discussed below!)



nomop said:


> Does anyone have any good FB100 audio/video clips?



I've never seen any FB100 clips that were good. 99% of clips for _anything _are worthless IMO, so I wouldn't even put much stock into that. Recording is a science into itself with infinite variables in play. Anything other than trying out the amp yourself in your own environment with your own guitars is just a total crapshoot.

Just try and read as many reviews as you can, talk to other owners, learn how it differs from other amps, etc and give it a shot. Any ENGL dealer will have some sort of return/exchange policy. If you can find some decent clips, that can't hurt either but take them with a grain of salt. I spent about 4 years trying to find clips of VHTs that sound anything like it does in real life when I'm playing through it, and I'm still looking.

When it comes to amps, I've always just tried to do my homework and make educated purchases and it usually has worked out. I usually buy blind. As long as you get one new or find a used one cheap enough so that you can sell it for what you paid if it doesn't work out, you should be in good shape


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 25, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I usually buy blind. As long as you get one new or find a used one cheap enough so that you can sell it for what you paid if it doesn't work out, you should be in good shape



Amen. I've NEVER had the opportunity to try out a high end piece of equipment before buying. Sites like this, Rig-Talk, and HC have ultimately ended up being the most important resource when buying. I talk to people I trust, try to make an educated decision, then take the plunge. It usually works out if you're patient.


----------



## Dark Aegis (Apr 3, 2010)

Did anyone make any good clips of this thing yet?


----------



## SlevenSlinger13 (Apr 4, 2010)

clips indeed. MUCH NEEDED CLIPS!!!!


----------



## guitar4tw (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah clips would be awesome. I am seriously considering getting this amp in addition to my invader some time in 2010 (this or an axe-fx), so clips would be awesome.


----------



## Stormingdust (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats Nick. The Fireball 100 is truly one bad ass amp. By the way, what are your current settings?


----------



## jcbakz (Apr 6, 2010)

my dream amp!
the only way I can buy one is to sell one of my kidneys


----------



## RadStar (Apr 6, 2010)

Any news about the Powerball II? They're available in few places but I haven't seen any clips or reviews.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 6, 2010)

RadStar said:


> Any news about the Powerball II? They're available in few places but I haven't seen any clips or reviews.



Nick already has the Powerball 2, he made mention of this on the axe palace facebook

still awaiting the pic and opinion porn


----------



## iff (Apr 6, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> Nick already has the Powerball 2, he made mention of this on the axe palace facebook
> 
> still awaiting the pic and opinion porn





I want a FB100 vs PBII!


----------



## Fikealox (Apr 6, 2010)

Hahaha, "opinion porn"  

I was lucky enough to try out a friend's FB100 yesterday afternoon. I'm not a massive metalhead, but it got my GAS flaring nonetheless. I don't think I've ever heard such amazing high gain tones. It really was kicking out the tones that I've always had in my head whenever I've gone through a metal phase, but have somehow never been able to find. 

The adjectives that popped to mind immediately were fat, thick, tight, cutting, articulate, grinding, smooth, liquid, saturated, and open. Some of those adjectives I'd usually think of as mutually exclusive, but the FB100 somehow combines them perfectly (without the combination being a compromise). I guess it's to do with the amp's low-mid centred voicing. The cleans sounded nice, too, but we didn't spend much time playing clean, lol.

[edit: I just started watching clips on youtube... they _really _don't do the amp justice]


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 6, 2010)

Stormingdust said:


> Congrats Nick. The Fireball 100 is truly one bad ass amp. By the way, what are your current settings?



The settings I use on the Fireball 100 is something like this (left to right):

Bass Boost: Off
Gain: 4
Bass: 3.5
Mid: 5
Treble: 5
Presence: 3
Mid Boost: off (except for leads)
Channel Volume: 5
Master Volume: 4 (or whatever the situation calls for)



RadStar said:


> Any news about the Powerball II? They're available in few places but I haven't seen any clips or reviews.



I love the Powerball II. It's a big improvement I think, it has a better midrange voicing and improved responsiveness, without sacrificing the usual Powerball tightness and punch. It still is pretty tight and somewhat compressed, but it sounds more natural this time around. It seems like it would cut better, The mid-boost feature with the independent controls is really awesome.

I posted a bunch of pics on the Axe Palace Facebook page (see my signature for a link), but here are a couple:

























Sepultorture said:


> Nick already has the Powerball 2, he made mention of this on the axe palace facebook
> 
> still awaiting the pic and opinion porn



Haha 



nomop said:


> I want a FB100 vs PBII!



The FB100 vs PB II is an interesting discussion. They're definitely different but have some similar things I like about them. Overall the FB100 is a little darker and thicker while the Powerball is a bit brighter and cleaner. They're both extraordinarily tight and clear though. The FB100 seems a bit more forgiving, the Powerball II is a bit more 'precise' with some more sizzle. That said the PBII isn't as stiff as the original one was.

The feel and sound of the amps arent that different though. The gain structure and the way the controls react are pretty much the same. They both have immense headroom and volume, yet both sound amazing at low volumes - a rarity with tube amps. Of course when the master is pushed a bit it sounds exponentially better however.

Really it comes down to this. If you really only require a simple setup (clean and heavy), the Fireball 100 is arguably as good as it gets. If you want what the Fireball 100 does but a lot more (four channels - sweet/loud cleans, an excellent crunch channel, two heavy channels; a bunch of switching options, more tweakability and independent eqs/bright/boost/etc per channel, etc... the Powerball II is a great choice. I think they're both really good values for how they sound and what they do too.

The Powerball II is a good option for someone who wants something badass and flexible along the lines of an Invader 100 but without the MIDI and not quite as organic sounding. The Z-9 footswitch is a perfect for the amp (though I'll admit its a shame those don't come free with amps like Hughes & Kettner and Rivera do).



Fikealox said:


> Hahaha, "opinion porn"
> 
> I was lucky enough to try out a friend's FB100 yesterday afternoon. I'm not a massive metalhead, but it got my GAS flaring nonetheless. I don't think I've ever heard such amazing high gain tones. It really was kicking out the tones that I've always had in my head whenever I've gone through a metal phase, but have somehow never been able to find.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more man, my experience exactly. Both in terms of your description of the amp and also how elusive those sounds were prior to discovering the amp. Also...yes, as usual clips prove to be worthless


----------



## SlevenSlinger13 (Apr 6, 2010)

This needs clips. I'm sure you could pump out something totally badass and actually show off a nice tight tone with the thing


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 6, 2010)

SlevenSlinger13 said:


> This needs clips. I'm sure you could pump out something totally badass and actually show off a nice tight tone with the thing



I'll try to make clips soon. I'm desperatly trying to find a web guy to help me finish my website, once I do that I'll focus on making videos/clips.


----------



## SlevenSlinger13 (Apr 6, 2010)

ahhh i see. I'm super stoked to see an actual representation of this beast.


----------



## RadStar (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Nick, really helpful as always. I'm glad they're similar in many ways. Still more compressed though, huh? Now I have to make a tough choice between FB100, PBII and E-570 preamp.. GAS attack


----------



## Hellbound (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I've had my Fireball 100 for a while now and have played it every day since and it just gets more and more brutal. My settings are pretty different from Zim's but then again I'm using a different guitar with active blackout's. 
My gain is right at 12 o'clock. I love having my bass around 2 or 3 o'clock maybe even more believe it or not. My prescence is jacked up to 2 o'clock. Lead volume 1 o'clock. Master at the 4th notch. I can't remember where my mids or treble are at at the moment too lazy to get up and look,lol.....but let me say this amp sounds like the devil's voice. 
Even my neighbors an acre away can hear this amp that is amazing.

Now I'm positive that if I was in a band situation I would have to tone it down it would just cut through too much no doubt.......but as is jamming alone it shakes my whole body and I can't tell you how many lamps and papers pedals you name it have fallen from shelves....even the curtains on the window fell off from the gain and bass response from this amp. This amp sounds about as pissed off as an amp can get and I honestly cannot compare the sound of this amp to anything else....it sounds like a Fireball 100. 


Also just to add I added an ISP Decimator G rack to this thing and it just makes this amp even that much better. Total quietness to thunder.


----------



## Hellbound (Apr 7, 2010)

Also I have the bass boost on but honestly it sounds just as fine without it and have the midboost off. My father has been in the music industry for over 30 years as a musician and eq'er, mixer for other bands and working with professional bands to get the sound just right. Even for someone like him that absolutely hates metal he has helped me get a perfect tone out of this thing through numerous settings and for him to be impressed this says alot......because when I'm doing some fast picking riffs all the way to low note chugging he is just amazed.....he has heard every amp you can think of and even knows the guy who does the voodoo amps and mods personally......this one needs no mods and it's absolutely perfect for metal.....yes both me and my father agree that this amp was the right choice over the Mesa Triple which I was so close to buying.......also the Eminence speakers from the Fryette fat bottom have me sold over V30's.:cool


----------



## drezdin (Apr 7, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I'll try to make clips soon. I'm desperatly trying to find a web guy to help me finish my website, once I do that I'll focus on making videos/clips.



what do you need done on your site?


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 7, 2010)

drezdin said:


> what do you need done on your site?



Certain fixes/additions made to the HTML/ASP code, mainly pertaining to the homepage and the product database. One major flaw is that when you visit individual pages on my site, it doesnt list the item on the title (ie: "Paul Reed Smith Custom 24 Emerald Burst"), it merely says "AxePalace" like it does on every page. This is hurting me in search engines. \

All I really need done is that fixed and an easier-to-update/better homepage template, so I can easily announce news, new featured products, etc. I know enough html to update things but the current setup is a huge pain. Unfortunately my web guy disappeared on me before everything was really finished. Attempts to hire him to fix it went ignored.


----------



## iff (Apr 7, 2010)

Nick, will you have an opportunity to try the PBII with a band? Or even better, A/B the FB100 and PBII in a band situation?  You definitely don't seem so pumped about the PBII as you were about the FB100, although that may be because you've already experienced the FB100.


----------



## Hellbound (Apr 8, 2010)

nomop said:


> Nick, will you have an opportunity to try the PBII with a band? Or even better, A/B the FB100 and PBII in a band situation?  You definitely don't seem so pumped about the PBII as you were about the FB100, although that may be because you've already experienced the FB100.





I hate to keep cutting into Nick's thread here but I can guarantee you the first day he had the Fireball 100 he must have been like me where it was like this tone and power I have never experienced before just sounds incredible.

The tone I've dreamed up in my head came to life and for the first full week I was dealing with extreme euphoria with the first week of usage. 

Just for fun I played along with "Stupify" using my mixed/looping pedal so it almost sounds as if I am in the mix and the tone from the Engl just tore that song away it could not handle it,lol.....and I used to think Disturbed had the perfect tone now it sounds so tiny and sizzly compared to the FB100.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 8, 2010)

Hellbound said:


> I hate to keep cutting into Nick's thread here but I can guarantee you the first day he had the Fireball 100 he must have been like me where it was like this tone and power I have never experienced before just sounds incredible.
> 
> The tone I've dreamed up in my head came to life and for the first full week I was dealing with extreme euphoria with the first week of usage.



that is EXACTLY how i felt when i tested it out with my guitar at cosmo music

just fucking DESTROYS everything else i have played, one day i will afford one


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 8, 2010)

nomop said:


> Nick, will you have an opportunity to try the PBII with a band? Or even better, A/B the FB100 and PBII in a band situation?  You definitely don't seem so pumped about the PBII as you were about the FB100, although that may be because you've already experienced the FB100.



I actually really rig the Powerball II, I've made a few posts about it on my facebook page. I haven't been as jubilant with my praise for it like I was with the Fireball 100 for a few reasons:

1) The Fireball 100 shocked me. Not only does it destroy the original but it is easily one of the best amps on the market in my opinion (for metal). It really took me by surprise as I was expecting it to be 'nice', but not 'holy shit i need to buy this thing' nice. The Powerball II is an epic improvement over the original, but I already had higher expectations after being floored by the FB100.

2) No, I haven't tried the Powerball II in a band/live setting yet. However I'm familiar enough with it now that I feel confident in being able to discuss it in detail. The midrange voicing is so much better that I feel it would do just fine in a live setting, but if I have time I'll bring one down to our rehearsal space sometime and give it a go.

3) I usually don't like going bonkers over every item I have for sale, because it can come off as shilling for those who don't know what kind of guy I am (honest and sincere). It's difficult not to though when you carry so much sick shit! I made an exception for the Fireball 100 and started this thread because I bought one for myself to use as my main amp, replacing my (still beloved) VHT 

4) Time. I've been so busy wrapping up my band's CD (coming out April 16th, be on the lookout for a thread in the coming days w/ samples, artwork, and info) and conducting day-to-day business here that I haven't had as much time to mess with the amp or post my thoughts. It's not even on my website yet. I'll certainly be adding more Powerball II content soon though


----------

